# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Καλοριζικο το νεο forum...ενα τεστ νημα για να δουμε λιγο και τις νεες δυνατοτες

## keep_walking

Με γεια λοιπον

Για να δουμε...

Εχουμε smilies :Smile:  ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι.

Εχουμε βιντεοοο




Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο :Smile:

----------


## Ektor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpa5-criHDk


και φυσικά η "τρέλα" πάει πάντα στο e-Ps :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα.Μία υπέροχη μέρα,μια νέα αρχή.Ελπίζω όχι μόνο για το forum,αλλά και για τον καθένα από μας.
Keep,χαίρομαι τόσο όταν σε διαβάζω γελαστό και ενθουσιώδη.Μήπως κατά σύμπτωση είσαι κι εσύ ένα Enfp-άκι;
Τα smilies που βρίσκονται αλήθεια;

----------


## sabb

Καλημέρα και καλορίζικο το νέο interface κι από μένα..
Με την ελπίδα να επηρεάσει θετικά τη διάθεση χρηστών και αναγνωστών, να ευχηθώ καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

Αλήθεια, τα smiles που είναι οέο ???

----------


## keep_walking

Τα smilies ενεργοποιoυνται χειροκινητα εαν γραψεις πχ : και ) βγαζει ενα χαμογελο. Μπορείς να τα επιλέξεις αυτόματα αλλα πρέπει να πατησεις το go advanced κατω απο το quick reply. Εάν δεν τα βγάζει τότε στο control panel εχει και τρεις επιλογες για editor.Basic , enhanced καπως ετσι δεν θυμαμε.

Τι ειναι το Enfp-άκι; Κοιταξα λιγο google ειναι personality types?

Χμ...για ριχτε και μια ματια στην νεα δυνατοτητα δημιουργιας blog...εκανα ενα ποστ εκει περισσοτερο δοκιμαστικο.

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι κανει η επιλογη custom page στο blog εδω?

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι,είναι,εγώ είμαι τέτοιο πράμα,λολ.
Ψάχνομαι κι εγώ με τις αλλαγές,είναι πολύ πιο ελκυστικό το φόρουμ έτσι,ε;

Καλημέρα sabb,καλημέρα Ektor. :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Καλημερα!

Ωραια απαλα χρωματα! Χαιρομαι που ειναι VBulletin το νεο σκαρι - τετοιο ηταν και το πρωτο μου φορουμ πριν κατι αιωνες! (αν και καταμαυρο εκεινο.) Πριν βγω να κυνηγησω smilies in real life, ας κανω μερικες προτασεις απο εδω: Αν γινεται να μπει μια σελιδα που να παραπεμπει στο καινουργιο φορουμ, γιατι προς το παρον εκει βγαινει ενα 404 (το σφαλμα, οχι το στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο, λολ) Α, επισης καθε υπονοια προσωπικου μηνυματος, αποθηκευμενου η απεσταλμενου, φαινεται να εχει εξαφανιστει κατα τη μεταβαση... :(


Υ.Γ. κι εγω ENFP!

----------


## RainAndWind

Νάτο μας,νάτο μας το άλλο enfpάκι,λολ,άραγε νά'μαστε πολλά τα ζαβά;χαχααααα
Καλημέρα oboro. :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Χμμ... 
Η μηχανη αναζητησης δεν φαινεται να παει καλα. Αναζητηση καταχωρησεων χρηστη, λιστα μελων κλπ δινουν αλλα αντ' αλλων αποτελεσματα για την ωρα.





> Νάτο μας,νάτο μας το άλλο enfpάκι,λολ,άραγε νά'μαστε πολλά τα ζαβά;χαχααααα


Στην real life, υποτιθεται ειμαστε καπου το 7% του σεβαστου πληθυσμου. 

Στο internet? Ειμαστε απειρα. Φωλεα σου λεω.

----------


## oboro

Ωραιο το video! Δειχνει πολυ φυσικο και ταιριαστο το embedding με το νεο look.

Α ρε keep, χθες μολις ακουγα το soundtrack του Donnie Darko και σημερα ειχα προγραμματησει να το δω =P

----------


## sabb

> Ναι,είναι,εγώ είμαι τέτοιο πράμα,λολ.
> Ψάχνομαι κι εγώ με τις αλλαγές,είναι πολύ πιο ελκυστικό το φόρουμ έτσι,ε;
> 
> Καλημέρα sabb,καλημέρα Ektor.


Καλημέρα Rain, ευκαιρία για να δοκιμάσω και απάντηση με παράθεση  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Εφτιαξα και ενα group...μπορειτε να το δειτε εαν πατησετε commynity--->group . Το ονομασα οπως η αφεντια μου...δεν ξερω ακομα τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο.

Μαλλον συζητησεις που μπορει να βαλεις group οπως τεχνολογια κλπ. ή να κανεις κλειστες συζητησεις με τα κολληταρια σου :Smile: 

Εμενα ειναι public :Smile: 

Εαν θελετε γραφτειτε ωστε να δω και τις δυνατοτητες :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Αχα και ειμαι και μοντερειτορ απο οτι καταλαβα :Smile:

----------


## NikosD.

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Προτιμήσαμε να βγούμε "στον αέρα" παρόλο που δεν είναι όλα 100% έτοιμα. Θεωρήσαμε πως "live" θα εντοπιστούν πιο γρήγορα όλες οι δυσλειτουργίες. Υπάρχουν σίγουρα προβλήματα, ελπίζω να είναι μικρά και όχι σοβαρά. Ανάμεσα στις εκκρεμότητες είναι πως δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη η ελληνική γλώσσα, ενώ υπάρχουν και μερικά προβλήματα στην αναζήτηση. 
Επίσης τα προσωπικά μηνύματα δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί καθώς και οι οποιες δημοσκοπήσεις που ήταν αναρτημένες στο παλιό φόρουμ.

Θα υπάρχει σύντομα ενημέρωση για πρόσβαση στο παλιό φόρουμ, προκειμένου τις επόμενες ημέρες οποιος θέλει, να αποθηκεύσει τυχόν προσωπικά μηνυματα.

----------


## chr1986

Καλορίζικο και από εμένα! Πολύ προχωρημένο όμως για τις δυνατότητες μου!! Άντε να το συνηθίσω τώρα, είδα και έπαθα να συνηθίσω το προηγούμενο!! pc-illiterate!! Τί να πεις!! :Big Grin:

----------


## whitecandle

Τέλειο το νέο φόρουμ! Καλορίζικο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να πω και γω καλορίζικο!!!! Βέβαια, μπερδεύομαι λίγο με τα αγγλοελληνικά, αλλά θα το συνηθίσω με τον καιρό  :Smile: )))

----------


## Lou!

καλοριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιζικο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## astimatnam

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη!! Πολύ ωραία κ χαρούμενη η αλλαγή! Keep going!!  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

που θα παει θα το μαθω..............!!!!!καλοριζικο κ απο εμενα κ την καλησπερα μου σε ολα τα μελη

----------


## Boltseed

Ωπα ωπα, το χτισανε επιτελους..!! Προσοχη στους τοιχους ομως για λιγο, ακομα ειναι φρεσκοβαμενοι!!!!

----------


## Adzik

χεχεχε...γεια σασ και παλι παιδια... πολυ μεγαλα τα γραματα βρε παιδια.. και δεν μπορων α τα συνηθησω.. οταν παλι τα μικρενω..ειναι πολυ μικρα...χεχε..νιωθω λεσ και ειναι στο σινεμα στην πρωτη σειρα..και στραβονβμαι μεχρι να διαβασω το τι λεει....τι να κανουμε... ολα μια συνηθεια ειναι..

καλωριζικο το φορουμ μασ..φτου φτου...

εγω παλι ολεσ τισ δυνατοτητεσ που λεσ κιπακο μου πωσ εχει...δεν τισ καταλαβαινω ετσι.. ΑΡΓΚΟ που τα λεσ..(οπωσ ειπε και η Μπεζεντακου..λολ....)
¨)μακια πολλααα πολλα!!

----------


## Adzik

> Αχα και ειμαι και μοντερειτορ απο οτι καταλαβα


ΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟ ΟΥΟΑΟΥ!!!!!  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: :cool

χεχεχεεχε.....σαγαπω Κιπακο μου....για να κανω go advanced...για οτι γινιε δεν θα φταιω εγω..προιδοποιω.....

παιδια εσεισ λετε για ονομασιεσ προσωπικοτητασ..τωρααααααα αααα????? αντε τωρα να βρω το παλι το ποστ να δω τι ειμαι κι εγω....αχ.....αχ...

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καλορίζικο και από εμένα... Μια ανανέωση είναι πάντα ευχάριστη...έστω κι αν στην αρχή θέλει λίγη προσπάθεια για να συνηθίσεις τις αλλαγές  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

avatar πωσ βαζουμε???????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????????

..γμτ..αχτι το εχω... θελω αβαταρ...

Κιπακοοοοο??

----------


## Adzik

επισεισ .. πωσ βρισκουμε τα παλια πασ ποστσ??

----------


## keep_walking

> avatar πωσ βαζουμε???????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ..γμτ..αχτι το εχω... θελω αβαταρ...
> 
> Κιπακοοοοο??





> επισεισ .. πωσ βρισκουμε τα παλια πασ ποστσ??


Αβαταρ δεν εχει...ειναι απενεργοποιημενα.
Για να βρεις παλια σου ποστ πατας το ονομα σου και view forums posts :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

thanks...makia polla

----------


## Boltseed

Απο οσο βλεπω χαθηκε το εντιτ στα ποστς αν ειναι μετα απο μια συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια.

Αυτο βεβαια ειναι και καλο απο την μια χμμ...

----------


## NikosD.

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Αν γινεται να μπει μια σελιδα που να παραπεμπει στο καινουργιο φορουμ, γιατι προς το παρον εκει βγαινει ενα 404 (το σφαλμα, οχι το στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο, λολ)


Το έχω μεταφέρει ήδη, θα το φροντίσουμε αυτό.




> Α, επισης καθε υπονοια προσωπικου μηνυματος, αποθηκευμενου η απεσταλμενου, φαινεται να εχει εξαφανιστει κατα τη μεταβαση...


Θα ενημερώσουμε για την νέα διεύθυνση του παλιού φόρουμ. Δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής θεμάτων και μηνυμάτων εκεί, θα μπορείτε όμως να μπείτε στον πίνακα ελέγχου και να δείτε/κατεβάσετε/αποθηκεύσετε προσωπικά μηνύματα.




> Χμμ... 
> Η μηχανη αναζητησης δεν φαινεται να παει καλα. Αναζητηση καταχωρησεων χρηστη, λιστα μελων κλπ δινουν αλλα αντ' αλλων αποτελεσματα για την ωρα.
> .


Σήμερα από το πρωι τρέχουν διάφορες διεργασίες...υπογείως, προκειμένου να λυθούν τέτοια ζητήματα.
Rebuild μου είπαν οι.. γνώστες οτι λέγεται.




> Αχα και ειμαι και μοντερειτορ απο οτι καταλαβα


Τι εννοείς κιπ? Που είσαι διαχειριστής?




> Καλορίζικο και από εμένα! Πολύ προχωρημένο όμως για τις δυνατότητες μου!! Άντε να το συνηθίσω τώρα,


Τα ιδια προβλήματα και γω! Είδα το διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον και τρόμαξα!




> Να πω και γω καλορίζικο!!!! Βέβαια, μπερδεύομαι λίγο με τα αγγλοελληνικά, αλλά θα το συνηθίσω με τον καιρό )))


 Τα αγγλοελληνικά κάποια στιγμή θα γίνουν πλήρως... ελληνοελληνικά.
Ωστόσο, δεν είναι άμεση προτεραιότητα, μιας και υπάρχουν διάφορα πιο επείγοντα ζητήματα να λυθούν. Οπως είπα ομως και παραπάνω, αν περιμέναμε να είναι όλα 100% και μετά να βγεί στον αέρα, τότε νομίζω ότι το φόρουμ θα χρειαζόταν να παραμείνει κλειστό για 2-4 εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον.
Οπότε, υπομονή!




> Απο οσο βλεπω χαθηκε το εντιτ στα ποστς αν ειναι μετα απο μια συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια.
> 
> Αυτο βεβαια ειναι και καλο απο την μια χμμ...


Τώρα να σου πω ότι ξέρω που/πως/τι συμβαίνει με την τροποποιηση μηνυμάτων, θα σου πω ψέμματα.
Προφανώς αρκετές επιλογές είναι οι αρχικές του συστήματος. Σιγά-σιγά θα τις φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας.

----------


## keep_walking

> Τι εννοείς κιπ? Που είσαι διαχειριστής?




Μοντερειτορ απο οτι καταλαβα ειμαι στο group μου...η μηχανη αναζητησης εχει γινει πανισχυρη θα δωσω ενα παραδειγμα στο πιο κατω ποστ.

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sea...?search_type=1

Πηγαινετε εδω

search types: posts

User name:keep_walking :find post by user

Search in forums : Search all open forums

Find posts: Any date and newer

Search results : Last posting date in descending order

show results as: posts

Καντε search now και θα σας βγαλει τα ποστ μου μονο με σειρα απο το καινουριο στο παλιοτερο :Smile: 

Παιξτε οσο θελετε :Wink:

----------


## Ektor

> Ναι,είναι,εγώ είμαι τέτοιο πράμα,λολ.
> Ψάχνομαι κι εγώ με τις αλλαγές,είναι πολύ πιο ελκυστικό το φόρουμ έτσι,ε;
> 
> Καλημέρα sabb,καλημέρα Ektor.


Γεια σου !!! έξω έχει φοβερή RainAndWind (storm για τρίτη ημέρα 10 μποφ.)

δες live http://www.sat24.com/eu

----------


## fevgatos67

Και απο εμένα καλορίζικο 
Ωραία ανανέωση και πολύ ευχάριστη , άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων στους υπαίτιους χαχα

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## arktos

θέλω κι άλλα smilies... :rolleyes

----------


## arktos

πάμε πάλι .... :roleyes:

----------


## arktos

θα το πετύχω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arktos

τα σμάιλις είναι λίγα και μέχρι να ποστάρεις ένα....ξέχασες τί ήθελες να γράψεις....

----------


## Adzik

nai nai...κι αλλα σμαιλσ!!!!κι αλλα σμαιλσ!!!!

----------


## elis

έμενα ρε παιδια μου αρεσε το παλιο πολυ τρεντικο ειναι αυτο!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Kαλορίζικοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!

Παιδιά δεν πρόλαβα να το δω,λίγο χάσιμο μου φαίνεται αλλά μ'αρέσουν τόσο οι αλλαγές που μ'αρέσει πριν καν ανακαλύψω νέες δυνατότητες κλπ :Smile: 

Ωραίο φαίνεται πάντως :Cool:

----------


## soft

εγω εχω μπερδευτει ,αλλα που θα παει ,θα τα βρω ολα  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Άπειρα νέα πράγματα μου φαίνονται :EEK!: 

μμμμ ενδιαφέροοοοοον

----------


## Arsi

Εμένα μ'αρέσει που μπερδεύομαι ζω τη γοητεία της εξερεύνησης

----------


## soft

το ιδιο λεμε , αλλα με διαφορετικα λογια  :Smile: 
xe xe

----------


## soft

ωραιο παιχνιδακι αποψε  :Smile: 
to zoo ,δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σ αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

> Σήμερα από το πρωι τρέχουν διάφορες διεργασίες...υπογείως, προκειμένου να λυθούν τέτοια ζητήματα.
> Rebuild μου είπαν οι.. γνώστες οτι λέγεται.


Αχα! Ετσι εξηγειται =Ρ Δεν ειχα προλαβε να γραψω το μηνυμα και η μηχανη αρχισε να λειτουργει μια χαρα... Πραγματικα πανισχυρη οπως ειπε και ο κηπ. Μια απ' τις μεγαλυτερες αδυναμιες του παλιου φορουμ φαινεται πως ειναι ηδη μια μακρινη αναμνηση!




> Θα ενημερώσουμε για την νέα διεύθυνση του παλιού φόρουμ. Δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής θεμάτων και μηνυμάτων εκεί, θα μπορείτε όμως να μπείτε στον πίνακα ελέγχου και να δείτε/κατεβάσετε/αποθηκεύσετε προσωπικά μηνύματα.


Τα poll θα μεταφερθουν τελικα?

Α και κατι αλλο - συστημα προειδοποιησεων θα υπαρχει?

----------


## Arsi

> ωραιο παιχνιδακι αποψε 
> to zoo ,δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σ αυτο


:d:d

*μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει και όριο στους χαρακτήρες!ήθελα να στείλω απλά τα d και δε γινόταν!τουλάχιστον 10.

----------


## oboro

Χμμ... Το παλιο φορουμ ερμηνευε σαν λινκ ο,τι ειχαμε ποσταρει και ξεκινουσε απο www ή http και το παρουσιαζε αναλογα... Φαινεται πως το καινουργιο δεν το κανει αυτο για τα παλιοτερα ποστ. Εκτος αν μια διευθυνση ειχε δηλωθει ρητα ως λινκ, μεσω του [ url ] [ /url ] - το εψαξα και αυτες λειτουργουν.

Υπαρχει τροπος ή ρυθμιση να ερμηνευονται αυτοματα ως λινκ οι διευθυνσεις των παλιοτερων ποστ? Ρωταω γιατι το "music", ας πουμε, ειναι γεματο αυτη τη στιγμη απο διευθυνσεις που δεν κλικαρονται και θελουν copy/paste για να τις επισκεφτει κανεις.

----------


## RainAndWind

Έχω μια περιέργεια ρε κορίτσια,αυτά που γράφουνε σε τούτο το thread οι άντρες τα καταλαβαίνουνε άραγε;ΛΟΛ!
Να μία διαφορά των γυναικών και των αντρών(να διαιωνίζουμε λίγο και τα στερεότυπα,χαχααα):μετρήστ  πόσες γυναίκες λέμε συνέχεια για τα smilies και γιατί συζητάνε ανάλογα οι άντρες.
rain,arktos,arsi,soft κτλ:εμένα καλέ δε μου βγάζει το σμάιλ με εκείνο το ροζ φιογκάκι πάνω και τη γλωσσίτσα την κόκκινη τη γλυκούλα
sabb,oboro,keep,κτλ:το url http www copy/paste link,μηχανή αναζήτησης poll διευθύνσεις....μπλα μπλα μπλα 

KARALOL!

----------


## RainAndWind

Oρίστε τώρα,αυτό γιατί συμβαίνει;Πάλι μου έφαγε μήνυμα.Τι κάνω;
Ήθελα να γράψω το παρακάτω
rain,arsi,soft,arktos,κτλ:τα σμάιλις πού είναι,αυτό με τη γλυκιά κόκκινη γλωσσίτσα θέλω και το άλλο με το ροζ φιογκάκι
keep,oboro,sabb,κτλ:το url,το link,http www,διεύθυνση,μηχανή αναζήτησης,polls,μπλα μπλα μπλα.ΛΟΛ!
Οι δικές μας συζητήσεις είναι καλύτερες.ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΜΑΙΛΙΖ!ΛΟΛ

----------


## Θεοφανία

θενκς ρειν.....διαβάζοντας το νόμιζα πως είμαι εξωγήινη...τελικά είμαι απλά γυναίκα.. :Smile:

----------


## oboro

...Ελπιζω οτι εγινα κατανοητος, Αλμπερτ.


=Ρ Ρε παιδια ξερω εγω, λιγο μπασμενα δε δειχνουν τα smilies? Απ' την αλλη τα smilies του vBulletin δε με ειχαν κερδισει ουτε 10 χρονια πριν, αλλα ενα δυο classics τουλαχιστον ητανε μεσα στη συλλογη.

Δε γινεται να εχουμε και τα φατσουλια του MSN η του Invision? Η τιθεται θεμα δικαιωματος χρησης κλπ?

----------


## RainAndWind

> θενκς ρειν.....διαβάζοντας το νόμιζα πως είμαι εξωγήινη...τελικά είμαι απλά γυναίκα..


χαχαα,άσε,κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω,λολ

----------


## soft

> oρίστε τώρα,αυτό γιατί συμβαίνει;πάλι μου έφαγε μήνυμα.τι κάνω;
> ήθελα να γράψω το παρακάτω
> rain,arsi,soft,arktos,κτλ:τα σμάιλις πού είναι,αυτό με τη γλυκιά κόκκινη γλωσσίτσα θέλω και το άλλο με το ροζ φιογκάκι


ρειν αν συνεχισεις ετσι ομως ,θα μας φαει και αυτα τα σμαιλς που εχουμε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Boltseed

Βρε σεις, ακομα με τους σοβαδες ειμαστε , θελει λιγακι καμποσες μερες για να φτιαξουν τα θεματακια..!

----------


## RainAndWind

Λύσσαξες με τις μπογιές και τους σοβάδες κι εσύ μικρό βολτάριο.λολ
Δε γκρινιάζουμε,αναφέρουμε τα μερεμέτια στο μάστορα,χαχααα
(το καλό είναι ότι αυτός ο μάστορας δε θέλει πληρωμή,να και ένας άγιος άνθρωπας που δε μας ζητάει να τον πλερώσουμε!)λμαο

Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω,είναι τι κάνω λάθος και τρώει ένα κομμάτι από τις απαντήσεις μου,δεν πατάω σωστό κλικ στο αριστερό μέρος κάτω από την τελευταία απάντηση;Yπάρχει κάποιο όριο στο text των απαντήσεων μήπως; :Confused:

----------


## Boltseed

> Λύσσαξες με τις μπογιές και τους σοβάδες κι εσύ μικρό βολτάριο.λολ
> Δε γκρινιάζουμε,αναφέρουμε τα μερεμέτια στο μάστορα,χαχααα
> (το καλό είναι ότι αυτός ο μάστορας δε θέλει πληρωμή,να και ένας άγιος άνθρωπας που δε μας ζητάει να τον πλερώσουμε!)λμαο
> 
> Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω,είναι τι κάνω λάθος και τρώει ένα κομμάτι από τις απαντήσεις μου,δεν πατάω σωστό κλικ στο αριστερό μέρος κάτω από την τελευταία απάντηση;Yπάρχει κάποιο όριο στο text των απαντήσεων μήπως;


Ειναι ο φρεσκο'μπογιατισμενος σοβας λεμε^^

----------


## Lou!

συμφωνω με τον ομπορο οτι τα smileys ειναι μπασμενα.

λιγο μυωπια να χεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lou!

> Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω,είναι τι κάνω λάθος και τρώει ένα κομμάτι από τις απαντήσεις μου,δεν πατάω σωστό κλικ στο αριστερό μέρος κάτω από την τελευταία απάντηση;Yπάρχει κάποιο όριο στο text των απαντήσεων μήπως;


κανονικα δε θα πρεπε, θα πρεπε να σου βγαζει καποιο προειδοποιητικο μνμ, πχ "το λακωνιιιιιιζειν εστι φιλοσοφΕΙν, ειιιιιιπαμε!"

για την ωρα μπορεις απλα να κανεις copy το μνμ σου πριν το στειλεις κ αν αποτυχει, το κανεις paste κ το ξαναστελνεις!!!  :Big Grin: 

(στο ενδιαμεσο μην τηγανισεις αβγα στον υπολογιστη σου, γιατι ενα copy κραταει τη φορα ο ερμος!!!)

----------


## Boltseed

> συμφωνω με τον ομπορο οτι τα smileys ειναι μπασμενα.
> 
> λιγο μυωπια να χεις!


α!
smileys ηταν αυτα τελικα???

----------


## arktos

στα μνμ αφου διαβάσεις ένα εισερχόμενο συνεχίζει να δείχνει πως έχεις αδιάβαστο μνμ.
(μπολτ...μην πεις για φρεσκοβαψίματα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

ωχ, το multi quote this message, τι ειναι?

----------


## Lou!

για πολλα quotes σε ενα μονο μνμ, πατατε το δεξιααααα κουμπακι "+

voila!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> κανονικα δε θα πρεπε, θα πρεπε να σου βγαζει καποιο προειδοποιητικο μνμ, πχ "το λακωνιιιιιιζειν εστι φιλοσοφΕΙν, ειιιιιιπαμε!"
> 
> για την ωρα μπορεις απλα να κανεις copy το μνμ σου πριν το στειλεις κ αν αποτυχει, το κανεις paste κ το ξαναστελνεις!!! 
> 
> (στο ενδιαμεσο μην τηγανισεις αβγα στον υπολογιστη σου, γιατι ενα copy κραταει τη φορα ο ερμος!!!)





> α!
> smileys ηταν αυτα τελικα???





> στα μνμ αφου διαβάσεις ένα εισερχόμενο συνεχίζει να δείχνει πως έχεις αδιάβαστο μνμ.
> (μπολτ...μην πεις για φρεσκοβαψίματα!





> ωχ, το multi quote this message, τι ειναι?




ωχ μονο 4 smileys λεει!!!!!! :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

Τα νεα ποστ...παλιωνουν πολυγρηγορα. Εννοω οτι σου βγαζει μονο τα ποστ τα προσφατα και οχι ας πουμε ολο του 24ωρου και αυτο δεν ειναι πολυ βολικο :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

καλοριζικο, ιν ντιντ!!!!
δε με λετε..
στα σημερινα μηνυματα, δεν υπαρχει πλεον η επιλογη να δεις μηνυματα τελευταιων χ ημερων, η κατι κανω λαθος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Χελπππππππ!! Πως κάνουμε κοουτ όλο το μνμ όταν έχουν γραψει 2-3?

----------


## Arsi

θεοφανία μ'αρέσει το ροζ στυλό σου!!!!από που τον αγόρασες?:d

σοβαρά πως γίνεται?πολύ μου άρεσε...

----------


## Remedy

> Χελπππππππ!! Πως κάνουμε κοουτ όλο το μνμ όταν έχουν γραψει 2-3?


μπαρδον?
ριφρεις πλιζ....

----------


## Arsi

ok!!!!το βρήκα....στο χρώμα δεν καταστάλλαξα ακόμη

----------


## Arsi

Και μάλλον είχα βρει το πιο ατυχές,καλά υπάρχει και το άσπρο :Stick Out Tongue:  και ένα ανοιχτό ροζ που δοκίμασα πιο πριν

----------


## Boltseed

> Χελπππππππ!! Πως κάνουμε κοουτ όλο το μνμ όταν έχουν γραψει 2-3?


Δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα σε αυτον τον τυπο του φορα.

Παρολα αυτα καλο ειναι αυτο μιας και ετσι δεν θα υπαρχουν τα quotes εις την νιοστη..!

Υπαρχει μια αλλη ωραια επιλογη ομως αν θελεις να συνδιαζεις πολλα μηνυματα μαζι. Διπλα δεξια απο το Reply with Quote (κατω δεξια του μηνυματος) σου εχει ενα εικονιδιο με αποστροφακια. Αν το πατησεις μια φορα θα γινει τικ. Αν πατησεις πολλα μαζι και απο αλλα μηνυματα θα γινουν και αυτα τικ. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι στην σειρα, μπορεις να κανεις τικ πχ το πρωτο μηνυμα μετα το τριτο και μετα το δωδεκατο.

Οταν μετα πας να κανεις ποστ quick reply , θα σου βγαλει ολα αυτα τα τίκια που εκανες, ταξινομενα σε μορφη quotes , ωραια και καθαρα. γιουπι!

----------


## Boltseed

> Και μάλλον είχα βρει το πιο ατυχές,καλά υπάρχει και το άσπρο και ένα ανοιχτό ροζ που δοκίμασα πιο πριν


Μην βαλεις αυτο το χρωμα καλυτερα. Ο θρυλος λεει οτι εχει μια αρχαια καταρα μεσα του... μπρρ....

----------


## Lou!

ΤΕΣΤ

ΤΩΡΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ

ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ!!!!

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Lou!

:Frown:  :Frown: διαψευστηκε η hypothesis! :Frown:  :Frown: 

EDIT: ΕΔΩ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ

----------


## Lou!

Kefalaia english

κεφαλαια ελληνικα

α παιδια θα τρελαθω!!!! μια ετσι μια γιουβετσι!!!

EDIT: ΕΔΩ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ

----------


## Arsi

> Μην βαλεις αυτο το χρωμα καλυτερα. Ο θρυλος λεει οτι εχει μια αρχαια καταρα μεσα του... μπρρ....


Δεν ισχύουν αυτά για τα στυλό bolt!ουφ ευτυχώς γιατί τόσα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούσα μαύρο 

επί ευκαιρίας ωραία υπογραφή :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Originally Posted by *Θεοφανία*  
> Χελπππππππ!! Πως κάνουμε κοουτ όλο το μνμ όταν έχουν γραψει 2-3?Δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα σε αυτον τον τυπο του φορα.
> 
> 
> Παρολα αυτα καλο ειναι αυτο μιας και ετσι δεν θα υπαρχουν τα quotes εις την νιοστη..!
> 
> Υπαρχει μια αλλη ωραια επιλογη ομως αν θελεις να συνδιαζεις πολλα μηνυματα μαζι. Διπλα δεξια απο το Reply with Quote (κατω δεξια του μηνυματος) σου εχει ενα εικονιδιο με αποστροφακια. Αν το πατησεις μια φορα θα γινει τικ. Αν πατησεις πολλα μαζι και απο αλλα μηνυματα θα γινουν και αυτα τικ. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι στην σειρα, μπορεις να κανεις τικ πχ το πρωτο μηνυμα μετα το τριτο και μετα το δωδεκατο.
> 
> Οταν μετα πας να κανεις ποστ quick reply , θα σου βγαλει ολα αυτα τα τίκια που εκανες, ταξινομενα σε μορφη quotes , ωραια και καθαρα. γιουπι!



Ολα γινονται αλλα θελει να παιδευτεις λιγο...το κολπο ειναι αντιγραφες επικολλησεις και να χρησιμοποιεις το tag quote χειροκινητα...εχει φασαρια

----------


## Boltseed

Ωχ καταλαβα, the old good way .. damn..

----------


## keep_walking

> Ωχ καταλαβα, the old good way .. damn..


Μπα δεν νομιζω να δουμε...μακαρονια...πολυ πονοκεφαλος :Smile:  , εκτος αν θες να κανεις μακαρονια αλλα οχι τοσο ωραια και κλεινεις τα παντα σε ενα συνολικο quote (ελπιζω να μη το δουμε).

----------


## keep_walking

> Μπα δεν νομιζω να δουμε...μακαρονια...πολυ πονοκεφαλος , εκτος αν θες να κανεις μακαρονια αλλα οχι τοσο ωραια και κλεινεις τα παντα σε ενα συνολικο quote (ελπιζω να μη το δουμε).




μυστικο το τι γραφω εδω...μαντεψτε

----------


## keep_walking

> μυστικο το τι γραφω εδω...μαντεψτε



στο πανω μηνυμα δοκιμασα την αορατη μελανη :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Boltseed

Ειναι μπερδεμα αυτο με τα quotes, οχι σαν τροπος σκεψης μιας και ειναι απλη λογικη *ανοιγεις-κλεινεις , ανοιγεις ανοιγεις κλεινεις κλεινεις * , αλλα οτι ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ αν εχεις πανω απο 2-3 συνεχομενα διαφορετικα μακαρονο quotes , θα ξεχασεις να βαλεις κανενα "/" ή θα βαλεις ενα [quote] σε λαθος θεση , ή θα περισσευει κανενα κτλ , και το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι το ποστ μετα θα ειναι λες και το χτυπησε νταλικα! ουφ!

----------


## Boltseed

Παντως μετα τα αορατα μελανια μια επιλογη [spοiler] λειπει τωρα που το σκεφτομαι..!

----------


## Remedy

κι αλλη απορια (οχι οτι με λυσατε την προηγουμενη)
οταν μπεις στην σελιδα αλλα δεν εχεις συνδεθει ακομα, υπαρχει επιλογη "today's posts".
οταν ομως συνδεθεις, η επιλογη αντικαθισταται με την επιλογη "newest posts" η καπως ετσι. το οποιον δεν ταυτιζεται με το προηγουμενο.
γουαι?

----------


## VasilisA

Εσείς το αλλάξατε το site…Εμένα ποιος θα μου αλλάξει την διάθεση?

----------


## Winston_man_2

Avatar μπορουμε να βαλουμε? Αν οχι καλο θα ειναι να ρυθμιστεί. Καλορίζικο btw.

----------


## arktos

καλό ήταν αυτό!
θα προσπαθήσουμε να το κάνουμε , αλλά βάλε κι εσύ ένα χεράκι...  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

> Δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα σε αυτον τον τυπο του φορα.
> 
> Παρολα αυτα καλο ειναι αυτο μιας και ετσι δεν θα υπαρχουν τα quotes εις την νιοστη..!
> 
> Υπαρχει μια αλλη ωραια επιλογη ομως αν θελεις να συνδιαζεις πολλα μηνυματα μαζι. Διπλα δεξια απο το Reply with Quote (κατω δεξια του μηνυματος) σου εχει ενα εικονιδιο με αποστροφακια. Αν το πατησεις μια φορα θα γινει τικ. Αν πατησεις πολλα μαζι και απο αλλα μηνυματα θα γινουν και αυτα τικ. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι στην σειρα, μπορεις να κανεις τικ πχ το πρωτο μηνυμα μετα το τριτο και μετα το δωδεκατο.
> 
> Οταν μετα πας να κανεις ποστ quick reply , θα σου βγαλει ολα αυτα τα τίκια που εκανες, ταξινομενα σε μορφη quotes , ωραια και καθαρα. γιουπι!
> 
> 
> ...


Τελικα ο καλυτερος τροπος για ενθετες παραθεσεις φαινεται να ειναι το multi-quote (αυτο με το αποστροφακι) και υστερα μετακινηση του ενος quote μεσα στο αλλο χειροκινητα με copy/paste, οπως ειπε ο κηπ... Αρειανο σπαγκετι δηλαδη αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο (προσωπικη αποψη, ειναι γνωστη η προτιμηση μου στην εξωγηινη κουζινα)

Α, και παιρνω πισω ο,τι ειπα περι "μπασμενων". Αυτα παιδια μου δεν ειναι smilies - χαμογελαστα μπισκοτακια ειναι. =Ρ Ας ειμαστε επιεικεις με την εφημερη γλυκυτητα τους.

Επισης το search δε θυμαμαι να μου εχει επιστρεψει ποτε πανω απο 500 αποτελεσματα... Ελπιζω μελλοντικα να μην υπαρχει ο περιορισμος αυτος αφου καθιστα πολυ δυσκολη την εξερευνηση του ιστορικου αρκετων μελων (η γνωστη μεθοδος ΣΤΑΖΙ). Το παλιο φορουμ μπορει μεν να ειχε προβληματικη αναζητηση, αλλα οχι στα 500 αποτελεσματα, ουτε στις 500 σελιδες δεν κολλαγε!

----------


## Aeon

> Χμμ... Το παλιο φορουμ ερμηνευε σαν λινκ ο,τι ειχαμε ποσταρει και ξεκινουσε απο www ή http και το παρουσιαζε αναλογα... Φαινεται πως το καινουργιο δεν το κανει αυτο για τα παλιοτερα ποστ. Εκτος αν μια διευθυνση ειχε δηλωθει ρητα ως λινκ, μεσω του [ url ] [ /url ] - το εψαξα και αυτες λειτουργουν.
> 
> Υπαρχει τροπος ή ρυθμιση να ερμηνευονται αυτοματα ως λινκ οι διευθυνσεις των παλιοτερων ποστ? Ρωταω γιατι το "music", ας πουμε, ειναι γεματο αυτη τη στιγμη απο διευθυνσεις που δεν κλικαρονται και θελουν copy/paste για να τις επισκεφτει κανεις.


Υπάρχει σχετική επιλογή στην απάντηση μηνύματος, όπου μπορείς να τσεκάρεις την εμφάνιση των λινκς.




> Τα poll θα μεταφερθουν τελικα?
> 
> Α και κατι αλλο - συστημα προειδοποιησεων θα υπαρχει?


Οι δημοσκοπήσεις δυστυχώς δεν θα μεταφερθούν εξαιτίας ιδιαίτερης τεχνικής δυσκολίας στην μεταφορά τους.
Σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων υπάρχει, ιδιαίτερα προηγμένο μάλιστα. Υπάρχει ένα σύστημα «πόντων» όπου ανάλογα με το είδος της παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης, προστίθονται 1-3 πόντοι στον χρήστη. Στους 10 πόντους, γίνεται αυτόματος αποκλεισμός 7 ημερών.
Επίσης, οι προειδοποιήσεις δεν ισχύουν επ' άπειρο, αλλά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, μια παραβίαση που γίνεται σήμερα, λήγει σε 10 ημέρες. Εάν ωστόσο στο μεσοδιάστημα, γίνει νέα παραβίαση, τότε υπάρχει ένα «extend» της ημερομηνίας λήξης.
Το σύστημα είναι τόσο προηγμένο, συγκριτικά με αυτό στο προηγούμενο λογισμικό, που ούτε εμείς δεν το κατανοούμε πλήρως ακόμη!





> Τα νεα ποστ...παλιωνουν πολυγρηγορα. Εννοω οτι σου βγαζει μονο τα ποστ τα προσφατα και οχι ας πουμε ολο του 24ωρου και αυτο δεν ειναι πολυ βολικο


Προστέθηκε η επιλογή εμφάνισης μηνυμάτων του τελευταίου 24ωρου.




> καλοριζικο, ιν ντιντ!!!!
> δε με λετε..
> στα σημερινα μηνυματα, δεν υπαρχει πλεον η επιλογη να δεις μηνυματα τελευταιων χ ημερων, η κατι κανω λαθος?


Ότι και παραπάνω και σύντομα θα προστεθούν μερικά λινκς για εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων τριημέρου, εβδομάδας κτλ.




> κι αλλη απορια (οχι οτι με λυσατε την προηγουμενη)
> οταν μπεις στην σελιδα αλλα δεν εχεις συνδεθει ακομα, υπαρχει επιλογη «today's posts».
> οταν ομως συνδεθεις, η επιλογη αντικαθισταται με την επιλογη «newest posts» η καπως ετσι. το οποιον δεν ταυτιζεται με το προηγουμενο.
> γουαι?


 Απαντήθηκε παραπάνω.




> Avatar μπορουμε να βαλουμε? Αν οχι καλο θα ειναι να ρυθμιστεί. Καλορίζικο btw.


Οχι, δεν προβλέπεται η χρήση avatars.




> Επισης το search δε θυμαμαι να μου εχει επιστρεψει ποτε πανω απο 500 αποτελεσματα... Ελπιζω μελλοντικα να μην υπαρχει ο περιορισμος αυτος αφου καθιστα πολυ δυσκολη την εξερευνηση του ιστορικου αρκετων μελων (η γνωστη μεθοδος ΣΤΑΖΙ). Το παλιο φορουμ μπορει μεν να ειχε προβληματικη αναζητηση, αλλα οχι στα 500 αποτελεσματα, ουτε στις 500 σελιδες δεν κολλαγε!


Νομίζω υπάρχει όριο στη διαχείριση, θα το ελέγξω και αν υπάρχει τέτοιο όριο, θα το «ξεχειλώσουμε» όσο γίνεται.

Υ.γ. Καλώς σας βρήκα. Για ότι με χρειαστείτε, μπορείτε να μου στείλετε pm.

----------


## soft

γιατι τα smilies ,ειναι οποτε θελουν on 
και οποτε θελουν αυτα off τωρα on xe xe  :Smile:

----------


## soft

γιατι μονο εδω ειναι ανοιχτα τα σμαιλς ??????

και σημερα εκανα λαθος στο κωδικο ,και εκανα 7 ωρες να μπω  :Mad: 
χε χε η ευγενεια ευγενεια ,δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα ,ευχαριστω για το gmail xe xe καλο!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

τι ειναι αυτο το rep power που προστεθηκε? reputation power? βαθμολογουμε τα καλα ποστ?

----------


## Boltseed

Πατησα το αστερακι κατω αριστερα απο το μυνημα σου και το rep power σου δεν ανεβηκε. Οποτε αλλιως πρεπει να λειτουργει το rep power

----------


## Lou!

εμενα μου βγαζει αυτη τη στιγμη 14 ρεπ ποιντς κ εχω ρεπ power 2

εσενα ποσα ρεπ ποιντς σου βγαζει? (με ρεπ power 4). πατας το δικο σου για να δεις.

----------


## Boltseed

σου εδωσα και ενα αλλο αστερακι σε αλλο σου ποστ για δοκιμη.

λογικα θα πρεπει αν εχεις 15 τωρα ε>? ¨η οχι?

Θα το λυσουμε το μυστηριο!!!!!αργκκ!

----------


## Boltseed

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/faq...xt=1&match=all

δες εκει που λεει reputation


Εισαι σε εναν "distinguished road" , aυτο σημαινει το πρασινο πραγματακι που εχεις κατω απο το νικ..!

Λες και ειναι συμβουλη απο σοφο γεροντα των 1000 χρονων που ζει σε βουνοκορφη στο Θιβετ ειναι! Ή απο μπισκοτακι της τυχης.! :Cool:

----------


## Lou!

ακομα 14 εχω! κολλησε ο μετρητης!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RainAndWind

> ακομα 14 εχω! κολλησε ο μετρητης!!


Λολ Bolt και Lou!!!Respect,τώρα που έμαθα τι σημαίνει ρεπ,πάω να κάνω εξάσκηση στους ενδιαφέροντες στόχους.λολ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτο που λατρευω στο νεο φόρουμ, είναι που τα άκυρα θέματα εξαφανίζονται δια μαγειας... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arsi

Ανυπομονώ να μπουν τα Ελληνικά για να βγάλω άκρη γιατί αλλιώς είναι κουραστικό για μένα.Τι σημαίνει άραγε κάποιος να είναι friend?Ποια είναι τα ++ ,τι σημαίνει rep power και από που βλέπουμε τους rep points?Όπως επίσης και οι ομάδες,τι είναι και πως λειτουργούν?Και γενικώς πολλά,όπως και για τα blogs.Προς το παρόν το αφήνω το ψάξιμο για μετά.

----------


## arktos

καλά εγώ τα πμ τα έστελνα και ήταν ορατά σε όλους?

με το + την ίδια απορία έχω...

και με τα ρεπ θα κάνω δοκιμαστικά...
μην το πάρετε και πάνω σας ορισμένοι....χιχιχιχι...

----------


## dora-agxos

> καλά εγώ τα πμ τα έστελνα και ήταν ορατά σε όλους?
> 
> με το + την ίδια απορία έχω...
> 
> και με τα ρεπ θα κάνω δοκιμαστικά...
> μην το πάρετε και πάνω σας ορισμένοι....χιχιχιχι...


μπορεις να ξεκινησεις απο εμενα :P

----------


## arktos

> μπορεις να ξεκινησεις απο εμενα :P


βεβαίως!
δώσε πρώτα και τις απαντήσεις!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Arsi

> καλά εγώ τα πμ τα έστελνα και ήταν ορατά σε όλους?


Σοβαρά? :EEK!: Πως γίνεται αυτό???? 

*πάντως τα smiles θέλουν όντως βελτίωση μου βγήκαν τα μάτια παραλίγο να βάλω d ενώ ήθελα ο

----------


## dora-agxos

arktos!!καταρχην δεν πρεπει να εστελνες πμ αλλα εγραφες στο πλαισιο που λεει συζητηση αυτο ναι ειναι ορατο σε ολους!τωρα με το συν δεν ξερω ακριβως τι απορια εχεις το + ειναι σαν αιτημα φιλιας!ελπιζω να σε καλυψα! εμενα οι φατσουλες γιατι δεν μου βγαινουν??  :Frown:

----------


## arktos

> arktos!!καταρχην δεν πρεπει να εστελνες πμ αλλα εγραφες στο πλαισιο που λεει συζητηση αυτο ναι ειναι ορατο σε ολους!τωρα με το συν δεν ξερω ακριβως τι απορια εχεις το + ειναι σαν αιτημα φιλιας!ελπιζω να σε καλυψα! εμενα οι φατσουλες γιατι δεν μου βγαινουν??


δν ξέρω πως το πέτυχα.
πού θα πάει θα το μάθω κι αυτό.

(ευτυχώς που δν έθαψα κανέναν στα μνμ...ευχαριστώ σοφτ!)

----------


## Aeon

> Αυτο που λατρευω στο νεο φόρουμ, είναι που τα άκυρα θέματα εξαφανίζονται δια μαγειας...


Μμμ.. ότι θα γινόμουν αντικείμενο λατρείας για τις άμεσες μου κινήσεις, ομολογώ δεν το περίμενα :P

Για όλες τις απορίες που έχετε, θα σας απαντήσω μία προς μία.  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> τωρα με το συν δεν ξερω ακριβως τι απορια εχεις το + ειναι σαν αιτημα φιλιας!


Η δική μου απορία για τα ++ που ανέφερα είναι τι συν υπάρχει με το να κάνεις κάποιον φίλο.πχ άνετα μπορείς να έχεις προσωπική επικοινωνία χωρίς να είναι φίλος κάποιος,άρα που ωφελεί?γενικά,τι σημαίνει φίλοι στο φόρουμ.

----------


## soft

> arktos!!καταρχην δεν πρεπει να εστελνες πμ αλλα εγραφες στο πλαισιο που λεει συζητηση αυτο ναι ειναι ορατο σε ολους!τωρα με το συν δεν ξερω ακριβως τι απορια εχεις το + ειναι σαν αιτημα φιλιας!ελπιζω να σε καλυψα! εμενα οι φατσουλες γιατι δεν μου βγαινουν??


Ουτε εμενα μονο εδω,βγαινουν 


Αρκτος μπορεις να απενεργοποιησεις το πλαισιο αν θες

----------


## dora-agxos

> Η δική μου απορία για τα ++ που ανέφερα είναι τι συν υπάρχει με το να κάνεις κάποιον φίλο.πχ άνετα μπορείς να έχεις προσωπική επικοινωνία χωρίς να είναι φίλος κάποιος,άρα που ωφελεί?γενικά,τι σημαίνει φίλοι στο φόρουμ.


τιποτα δεν σημαινει κ για εμενα ασκοπο ειναι,απλα ειναι μια ακομα νεα επιλογη του φορουμ  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

thank you dora!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Μμμ.. ότι θα γινόμουν αντικείμενο λατρείας για τις άμεσες μου κινήσεις, ομολογώ δεν το περίμενα :P
> 
> Για όλες τις απορίες που έχετε, θα σας απαντήσω μία προς μία.


χι....χι...ναι μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό...παλιά μέχρι να κλειδωθεί ένα θέμα περνούσε κάμποσος καιρός, οπότε έκανε ο κάθε άσχετος την πλάκα του... :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οταν μας στέλνει κάποιος αίτημα φιλιας πως ο κανουμε δεκτο?

----------


## Arsi

Eγώ Θεοφανία ούτε κατάλαβα τι πάτησα πάντως μου έδωσε την εντύπωση αποδοχής...

----------


## dora-agxos

> Οταν μας στέλνει κάποιος αίτημα φιλιας πως ο κανουμε δεκτο?


λαμβανεις μια σημειωση!βγαλε αυτο το λιλα μου εχεις προκαλεσει 70 βαθμους αστιγματισμο!

----------


## NikosD.

> arktos!!καταρχην δεν πρεπει να εστελνες πμ αλλα εγραφες στο πλαισιο που λεει συζητηση αυτο ναι ειναι ορατο σε ολους!τωρα με το συν δεν ξερω ακριβως τι απορια εχεις το + ειναι σαν αιτημα φιλιας!ελπιζω να σε καλυψα! εμενα οι φατσουλες γιατι δεν μου βγαινουν??


Προτιμάτε να καταργηθεί η δυνατότητα (δημόσιου) σχολιασμού στα προφίλ μελών, προκειμένου να μην δημιουργείται μπέρδεμα όπως στην περίπτωση της arktos?

----------


## Arsi

Προσωπικά Νίκο το προτιμώ,παρά να γίνονται τέτοια μπερδέματα..

----------


## dora-agxos

ενταξει για εμενα ηταν πολυ ξεκαθαρη η χρηση του..καταλαβα ποια ηταν τα πμ!θα το μαθουμε σιγα σιγα ας μην απορριπτουμε τις νεες δυνατοτητες το φορουμ.

----------


## soft

πιστευω οτι απο τη στιγμη που εχεις δυνατοτητα απενεργοποιησης 
δεν χρειαζεται να καταργηθει αμεσως

----------


## Lou!

κ εγω ειμαι της γνωμης να περιμενουμε λιγο καιρο να προσαρμοστουμε, κ αν δουμε κ μετα οτι ειναι αχρηστο η οτι γινονται πολλα λαθη, βλεποντας κ κανοντας.

----------


## oboro

> Originally Posted by oboro
> 
> 
> Χμμ... Το παλιο φορουμ ερμηνευε σαν λινκ ο,τι ειχαμε ποσταρει και ξεκινουσε απο www ή http και το παρουσιαζε αναλογα... Φαινεται πως το καινουργιο δεν το κανει αυτο για τα παλιοτερα ποστ. Εκτος αν μια διευθυνση ειχε δηλωθει ρητα ως λινκ, μεσω του [ url ] [ /url ] - το εψαξα και αυτες λειτουργουν.
> 
> Υπαρχει τροπος ή ρυθμιση να ερμηνευονται αυτοματα ως λινκ οι διευθυνσεις των παλιοτερων ποστ? Ρωταω γιατι το "music", ας πουμε, ειναι γεματο αυτη τη στιγμη απο διευθυνσεις που δεν κλικαρονται και θελουν copy/paste για να τις επισκεφτει κανεις.
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει σχετική επιλογή στην απάντηση μηνύματος, όπου μπορείς να τσεκάρεις την εμφάνιση των λινκς.


Α, μα δεν εννοουσα αυτο (αν και ενδιαφερουσα λειτουργεια αυτη που αναφερατε.) Ενα χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα απο το θρεντ music - στη συγκεκριμενη σελιδα φαινεται ο διαχωρισμος που ελεγα. Οι διευθυνσεις που ειχαμε ποσταρει και χρονολογουνται μετα την αναβαθμιση εμφανιζονται κανονικα - το φορουμ τα ερμηνευει αυτοματα σαν λινκς. Ο,τιδηποτε ομως ποσταραμε με τον ιδιο τροπο οσο ημασταν στο παλιο φορουμ, οπως στο πρωτο μερος της σελιδας εκεινης, τωρα εμφανιζεται σαν απλο κειμενο που δεν κλικαρεται αλλα χρειαζεται copy-paste σε ξεχωριστο παραθυρο. Αυτο οχι μονο στο music αλλα και σε καθο αλλο νημα που εχουμε ποσταρει κατι που ξεκινα απο www η http.

Φαινεται πως ορισμενα στοιχεια δεν επεβιωσαν κατα τη μεταφορα... Οπως ορισμενοι χαρακτηρες οπως τα εισαγωγικα η το '&'. Αν και δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρο θεμα, θα ηταν ωραια αν μπορουσε να βρεθει καποια λυση, που μαλλον ειναι θα αρκετα τεχνικη, ωστε να ανακτηθει το χαμενο αυτο κομματι της εργονομιας του σαϊτ. Βασικα αν υπαρχει επιλογη καπου στις ρυθμισεις διαχειρισης ωστε το φορουμ να επανερμηνευει το σωμα των καταχωρησεων ωστε οι διευθυνσεις να εμφανιζονται σαν λινκς και οχι σαν απλο κειμενο. Μαλλον θεμα PHP ειναι αλλα δεν παιρνω και ορκο - ισως να αρκει και ενα rebuild για να το πετυχει, οι ειδικοι σας ξερουν καλυτερα.

----------


## oboro

Οσο για το rep system... Δεν καταλαβαινω τι θεση εχει σε ενα φορουμ σαν κι αυτο. Καταλαβαινω πως μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει κανεις βεβαια (Η Eurovision των post, σε οσα φορουμ το εχω παρακολουθησει), αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειχε κατα νου η διαχειριση οταν το συμπεριελαβε. Επισης δεν μπορεσα να βρω την επιλογη για τη μη εμφανιση του στο προφιλ μου, παρολο που το FAQ λεει πως αυτο προβλεπεται.

----------


## NikosD.

Oboro,
σε ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σου και τις παρατηρήσεις σου.

Για το πρώτο θέμα, μεταφέρω το μήνυμα σου (αν και θα το δει ούτως ή αλλώς κάποια στιγμή ο τεχνικός που έκανε τη μεταφορα) και ελπίζω να υπάρξει λύση.

Για το θέμα του reputation: η σκέψη μου ήταν (και κακώς που δεν την εξέφρασα από την πρώτη ημέρα της μεταφοράς)
1. το reputation να μεταφραστεί σε "ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση/βοήθεια/υποστήριξη"
2. να μην επιδέχεται αρνητικής ψήφου, παρά μόνο θετικής, οπότε να μην γίνει αντικείμενο επιθέσεων και εργαλείο που θα θρέψει προσωπικές επιθέσεις ή αντιπάθειες προσώπων.

Με άλλα λόγια, να είναι μόνο κάτι που θα ενθαρρύνει τη θετική διάθεση και που θα ανατροφοδοτεί την πρόθεση βοήθειας, όχι όμως και την πρόθεση επίθεσης. Να μπορεί το κάθε μέλος να ανατροφοδοτείται και να ενθαρύνεται, βλέποντας ότι διάφορα μέλη, πχ 10 φορές τον/την έχουν ευχαριστήσει για την υποστήριξη του.

ΥΓ. Μου διαφεύγει κάτι που κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία "επικίνδυνη"? Αν ναι, κάθε πρόταση είναι πέρα για πέρα ευπρόσδεκτη!

Συμφωνώ πάντως μαζί σου πως ως "reputation(δημοφιλία)" παραπέμπει σε άλλους είδους καταστάσεις που σίγουρα δεν ταιριάζουν με το ύφος που επιθυμούμε να έχει αυτή η κοινότητα.

----------


## oboro

Χμμ δεν ξερω αν θα χαρακτηριζα "επικινδυνη" τη χρηση που θα προτιμουσα να μη δουμε κι εδω. Κατ' αρχην δεν αναφερομουν στη χρηση αρνητικων ψηφων. Αλιμονο αν αρχιζαμε κι εδω την παραδοση του διαβοητου downrating και μαυρισματος... Στα φορουμ που εχω δει να χρησιμοποιειται το reputation, περισσοτερο ενισχυε τις επι τοπου κλικες με την εννοια οτι οι φιλοι των φιλων "ψηφιζαν" ο ενας τον αλλον, αγνοωντας τις θετικες συνεισφορες οσων δεν συμπαθουσαν και καλλιεργοντας ενα κλιμα ατυπης ευνοιοκρατιας. Α και μιας και μιλαμε για επισημες και μη διαδικασιες, το βρισκω ανευ νοηματος πραγματικα να δινουμε rep στους διαχειριστες. Καλυτερα οι συνεισφορες μας οι ιδιες να ειναι rep απο μονες τους τοσο για τη διαχειριση οσο και για ολο το σαϊτ, νομιζω! Τελος παντων.


Απ' την αλλη ειναι πιο βολικο και ευχρηστο συστημα απο το να ποσταρει κανεις στο θρεντ καθε φορα που συμφωνει με μια αποψη, ειδικα στις περιπτωσεις που δεν εχει να πει κατι επιπλεον η σχετικο με το θεμα.

----------


## NikosD.

oboro,
το rep δεν αφορά τους διαχειριστές, αλλά είναι μεταξύ μελών.

Επίσης, για να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο να υποστηριχθούν και να ενισχυθούν κλίκες,
ένα μέλος, μπορεί να ξανα "ευχαριστήσει" το ίδιο μέλος, μόνο όταν στο ενδιάμεσο έχει ευχαριστήσει τουλάχιστον 20 διαφορετικά μέλη. Ειδάλλως, δεν επιτρέπεται απο το σύστημα.
Επιπλέον, δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα, κάθε μέρα, να ευχαριστεί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πάνω από 5-6 φορές. (ωστε να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο ¨κλικαδόρικης χρήσης".
Οι παραπάνω περιορισμοί, ενεργοποιήθηκαν ακριβώς για να περιοριστούν φαινόμενα σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις.

Τέλος, στη σκέψη μου ήταν και το τελευταίο κομμάτι του μηνύματος σου, να αποφευχθούν δηλαδή μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις ,με τις οποίες προσωπικά έχω "αλλεργία".

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι το πλαίσιο αλλά τα ίδια τα μέλη που θα δώσουν νόημα ή θα καταστήσουν τοξική μια λειτουργία.

----------


## RainAndWind

Είναι σαν τα kudos με λίγα λόγια.Δε χρειάζεται να του δίνουμε υπερβολική σημασία πάντως,σε αυτό το πλαίσιο,είναι ένα είδος επικρότησης που αν το καλοσκεφτείς το έχουμε ήδη αποτυπώσει με αυτά τα γνωστά +1,+10 και μερικές φορές +ένα εκατομμύριο,λολ.Just an expression of approval.

----------


## oboro

> oboro,
> το rep δεν αφορά τους διαχειριστές, αλλά είναι μεταξύ μελών.


Οκ, μαλλον με μπερδεψε το +10 που εχετε μαζι με τον Aeon. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι μπορει να ειναι bug η κατι αλλο (?) - τωρα μου φαινεται οντως "υποπτο" ενα 10 και στους δυο που δεν φαινεται κιολας να μεταβαλλεται.





> Επίσης, για να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο να υποστηριχθούν και να ενισχυθούν κλίκες,
> ένα μέλος, μπορεί να ξανα "ευχαριστήσει" το ίδιο μέλος, μόνο όταν στο ενδιάμεσο έχει ευχαριστήσει τουλάχιστον 20 διαφορετικά μέλη. Ειδάλλως, δεν επιτρέπεται απο το σύστημα.
> Επιπλέον, δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα, κάθε μέρα, να ευχαριστεί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πάνω από 5-6 φορές. (ωστε να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο ¨κλικαδόρικης χρήσης".
> Οι παραπάνω περιορισμοί, ενεργοποιήθηκαν ακριβώς για να περιοριστούν φαινόμενα σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις.
> 
> Τέλος, στη σκέψη μου ήταν και το τελευταίο κομμάτι του μηνύματος σου, να αποφευχθούν δηλαδή μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις ,με τις οποίες προσωπικά έχω "αλλεργία".
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι το πλαίσιο αλλά τα ίδια τα μέλη που θα δώσουν νόημα ή θα καταστήσουν τοξική μια λειτουργία.


Μαλλον το τελευταιο με ανησυχει και οχι η οποια λειτουργεια! Κατα τα αλλα, πολυ λογικοι οι περιορισμοι αυτοι για το rep, και χρησιμοι... Ηδη μου φαινεται πιο ελκυστικη σαν λειτουργεια απο αυτο που φανταζομουν.

----------


## NikosD.

το 10 είναι το σημείο εκκίνησης για κάθε μέλος, πχ ακόμη και μια νέα εγγραφή, ξεκινά με 10.
Ισως θα έπρεπε το σημείο εκκινησης να ειναι 0.
(διορθώνεται εύκολα αυτό, αν δε κάνω λάθος).
Ταυτόχρονα, θα ήθελα οι διαχειριστές να μείνουν έξω από αυτη τη λειτουργία για να μην γίνουν παρερμηνείες.
Το ευχαριστώ δηλ. να πηγαίνει στο υποστηρικτικό μήνυμα και όχι στις διαχειριστικές ενέργειες.
Επομένως, εκ πρώτης, πολύ δικιο έχεις, το δεκάρι σε διαχειριστές, μοιάζει μπερδευτικό.
Θα φροντίσω να αφαιρεθεί πλήρως.

----------


## Lou!

απο οτι βλεπω μετα απο λιγη ωρα η επιλογη edit εξαφανιζεται. αν θελουμε να σβησουμε ενα μνμ, τι κανουμε? να υποθεσω οτι το κανουμε report κ ζητουμε απο τη διαχειρηση οτι θα θελαμε να διαγραφει? (για το χ λογο)?

----------


## RainAndWind

Σε κάποια θέματα τα ποστς μένουν μισά από τη μεταφορά ακόμη(δλδ δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί ολόκληρα).Αυτό θα φτιάξει ή δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα;

----------


## oboro

> Σε κάποια θέματα τα ποστς μένουν μισά από τη μεταφορά ακόμη(δλδ δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί ολόκληρα).


Ωχ... Σοβαρα? :/

Εχεις καποιο λινκ?

----------


## Arsi

Να ρωτήσω,οι αποστολείς των σχολίων που αφήνονται πατώντας το αστεράκι δε φαίνονται?Γιατί στα setting εγώ βλέπω μόνο το σχόλιο και όχι το μέλος που το έκανε.

----------


## NikosD.

Να απαντήσω στα γρήγορα, σε ότι προλαβαίνω.

Η τροποποίηση μηνυμάτων έχει περιορισμό, δεν γνωρίζω τι διάρκειας. Θα το δούμε.
Τα πολλαπλά προφιλ προσωπικά, μου φέρνουν απεριόριστη αλλεργία και ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας, θα φροντίσω να γίνει. Ηδη δοκιμάζουμε ένα πολύ προηγμένο σύστημα εντοπισμου πολλαπλών προφίλ το οποίο κατά 99% θα λύσει οριστικά το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς, μέχρι στιγμής, τεχνικά, οι δοκιμές παρουσιάζουν σφάλματα. Οταν αυτα επιλυθούν, θα το ενεργοποιήσουμε.

Για τα χαμένα μηνύματα από την μεταφορά, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, νόμιζα ότι όλα μεταφέρθηκαν σωστά. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ, θα βοηθούσε να δούμε/αναπαράγουμε το πρόβλημα.

Για τα σχόλια, ναι, μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε ώστε να φαίνεται ο αποστολέας του σχολίου. 

Για το reputation (που θα γίνει "ευχαριστώ" απενεργοποιήθηκε ήδη η αρνητική "ψήφος", άρα έμεινε μόνο ο θετικός σχολιασμός μιας απάντησης. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επαναλήψεων προς το ίδιο μέλος, για να αποφευχθεί μανιπιουλάρισμα του συστήματος.

Αφησα κάτι αναπάντητο? Ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ, απάντησα σε όσα θυμάμαι, δυστυχώς άμεσα δεν προλαβαίνω να γυρίσω πίσω να διαβάσω ένα προς ένα ολα τα μηνύματα.

----------


## Arsi

> Για τα σχόλια, ναι, μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε ώστε να φαίνεται ο αποστολέας του σχολίου.


Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να βρω τη ρύθμιση(γενικώς πολλές ρυθμίσεις τις πατάω σε αρκετό ποσοστό στο περίπου εξαιτίας των αγγλικών κατά κύριο λόγο..).Αν ξέρει κάποιος και θέλει ας μου απαντήσει.

----------


## Lou!

αρση αν καταλαβα καλα, ο νικος λεει οτι για την ωρα δεν φαινεται ο αποστολεας των σχολιων αλλα υπαρχει ρυθμιση κ θα το φτιαξουν οι τεχνικοι. αυτη η επιλογη δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομη. η ρυθμιση δλδ δεν απευθυνεται στους χρηστες για την ωρα. οποτε δικαιολογημενα δεν μπορεις να βρεις τπτ!

----------


## Remedy

λαθος τοπικ

----------


## Aviator

Καλορίζικο... είμαι καινούργιος και δεν γνωρίζω το παλιό ..... αλλά και αυτό φαίνεται ωραίο.
Να κάνω και μιά ερώτηση.... γιατί δεν έχει avatar ?

----------


## Remedy

> Καλορίζικο... είμαι καινούργιος και δεν γνωρίζω το παλιό ..... αλλά και αυτό φαίνεται ωραίο.
> Να κάνω και μιά ερώτηση.... γιατί δεν έχει avatar ?


αυτο ειναι και το παλιο και το καινουριο  :Big Grin: 
απο αποψη θεματων εννοω.....
κατα τα αλλα, οι διαφορες ειναι στην εμφανιση και στην λειτουργια.
αν δεν ξερεις το παλιο, θα σου δειξουμε φωτογραφιες  :Smile: 
αβαταρ δεν εχει , για να διατηρουμε την σοβαροτητα μας :P:P:P:P:P

----------


## Aviator

Εντάξει δεν χρειάζεται φώτο.... :Smile: 
Από το avatar ξέρεις μπορεί να ψυχολογίσεις τον άλλον....
όπως από το background που έχει στο κινητό του......
όχι ότι θέλω να το κάνω απλά το αναφαίρω.

----------


## Remedy

> Εντάξει δεν χρειάζεται φώτο....
> Από το avatar ξέρεις μπορεί να ψυχολογίσεις τον άλλον....
> όπως από το background που έχει στο κινητό του......
> όχι ότι θέλω να το κάνω απλά το αναφαίρω.


ναι ε?
εσυ τι background εχεις στο κινητο σου, για παραδειγμα, νεος?

----------


## Aviator

:Cool:

----------


## Remedy

> 


 :Embarrassment: 
ειναι χριστουγεννιατικο, ειναι βροχη αστρικης σκονης, βροχη η κατι αλλο?

----------


## Aviator

Matrix και μιλάω μόνο γιά την πρώτη ταινία.... οι 2 υπόλοιπες είναι σαν τον Roky 2,3,4,5,6,7,8........

----------


## whitecandle

Να παρατηρήσω και κάτι άλλο, δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψε κανείς, έχουμε πλέον 50 επιτρεπτά μηνύματα προσωπικά και όχι 100 όπως στο παλιό φόρουμ! Πρέπει να το προσέξουμε αυτό. :/

----------


## Aviator

Μνημονιακές μειώσεις στον χώρο του server  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Θελω να πω οτι παρατηρησα οτι αφαιρεθηκε η δυνατοτητα αποστολης συννημενων αρχειων. Δεν ξερω αν γινεται για λογους ασφαλειας...χωρητικοτητας αλλα ποτε δεν ειχε γινει καταχρηση στο παρελθον...ασε που φανταζομαι θα υπαρχουν και
επιλογες για το επιτρεπτο μεγεθος του αρχειου κλπ.
Εαν ξαναενεργοποιηθει παρακαλω να ενεργοποιηθει και για τα groups.Eπισης τα groups εχουν ενα στοιχειωδη editor και δεν εχουν ολες τις επιλογες του φορουμ... οπως:



```
αυτη εδω
```

δεν βλεπω το λογο γιατι...

----------


## Remedy

υπηρχε δυνατοτητα αποστολης αρχειων ?  :EEK!:

----------


## keep_walking

αποστολη εννοω φυσικα τη χρηση συννημενων αρχειων οπως φωτογραφιες , doc's κλπ...ναι υπηρχε...

----------


## RainAndWind

Μου τρώει ακόμη μέρος κειμένων πάντως εμένα.Συμβαίνει και σ'άλλους,ή μονάχα εγώ(αυτο)λογοκρίνομαι,η μίσιζ πέρφεκτ με την φουρκέτα;(λολ,τον τίτλο τον σκέφτηκα μόλις τώρα,είναι ανάλογος με το ο δολοφόνος με το πριόνι,ετσέτερα).Γιατί και η βαριά ψυχοπαθολογία...χαχααα.Ας γελάσουμε και λίγο να αλαφρύνουμε το κλίμα και το μέσα μας.

----------


## Arsi

> η μίσιζ πέρφεκτ με την φουρκέτα;(λολ,τον τίτλο τον σκέφτηκα μόλις τώρα,είναι ανάλογος με το ο δολοφόνος με το πριόνι,ετσέτερα)


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  καλόοοοο


*εμένα δε μου συμβαίνει αλλά δεν είμαι και της πολυλογίας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κακώς.Γιατί;(για να τη λέει η Lou μόνο σε μένα με τα λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν :Wink: Γράφε λέμε,λολ.

----------


## oboro

> Για τα χαμένα μηνύματα από την μεταφορά, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, νόμιζα ότι όλα μεταφέρθηκαν σωστά. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ, θα βοηθούσε να δούμε/αναπαράγουμε το πρόβλημα.


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...E%B1%CE%B9-OCD

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BF%CF%86%CE%B7


Δεν ειμαι αυτος που αρχισε το νημα αλλα επειδη εσβησε μαλλον το μηνυμα του αυτος που το εκανε δειχνει οτι το αρχισα εγω. Δεν μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα αυτο και θα ηθελα να δειχνει σε αυτην την περιτωση και παρομοιες οτι το αρχισε καποιος "κενος" ισως οπως παλια.

----------


## Lou!

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B9%CF%81%CE%B1

κ εδω το ιδιο με αυτο που λεει ο κηπ. δεν νομιζω οτι ηταν ο κρινος που ειχε ανοιξει αυτο το θρεντ.

----------


## whitecandle

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά κι εγώ είχα σβήσει τα θέματα μου παλιά γιατί είχα λόγο. Τι θα γίνει τώρα απαγορεύεται αυτό; Αν διαβάσετε τον κώδικα προστασίας του πολίτη, τώρα δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε, είναι υποχρεωμένος ο admin να παρέχει αυτή την επιλογή. Γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να μετανιώσει να γράφονται δημόσια κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## Lou!

ναι, σωστα, αλλα ο κηπ εχει δικιο κ εγω συμφωνω σε αυτο που λεει. δεν μπορει να την πληρωνει ο δευτερος ποστερ επειδη ο πρωτος μετανιωσε κ τα εσβησε.

αν ο πρωτος σβησει το ποστ, ας μπαινει κατι σαν "posted by unknown".

οχι να βγαζει posted by keep_walking!

----------


## whitecandle

Ok, αλλά μπορεί άμα θέλει ο keep να σβήσει το ποστ του το πρώτο και πάει λέγοντας. Κι εγώ είχε τύχει να θέλω να σβηστεί ολόκληρο θέμα, αλλά δεν έγινε.

----------


## Boltseed

Ε αυτο μας ελειπε τωρα ,να σβηνουμε και ολοκληρα θεματα με απαντησεις αλλων ,επειδη απλα το μετανοιωσαμε.

----------


## arktos

είναι σαν το μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο....

----------


## whitecandle

> Ε αυτο μας ελειπε τωρα ,να σβηνουμε και ολοκληρα θεματα με απαντησεις αλλων ,επειδη απλα το μετανοιωσαμε.


Ναι αν αυτό χρειαστεί και αυτό γιατί όχι; Για σένα δηλαδή είναι πιο σοβαρό ότι ο άλλος έκατσε και έγραψε μία απάντηση από το δικαίωμα του άλλου να εξαφανιστεί από μια ιστοσελίδα;

----------


## whitecandle

> είναι σαν το μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο....


Το ότι συμβαίνουν αυτά δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και δίκαια-ηθικά, και μη συγκρίνεις το ένα με το άλλο. Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο..

----------


## Boltseed

> Ναι αν αυτό χρειαστεί και αυτό γιατί όχι; Για σένα δηλαδή είναι πιο σοβαρό ότι ο άλλος έκατσε και έγραψε μία απάντηση από το δικαίωμα του άλλου να εξαφανιστεί από μια ιστοσελίδα;


Δικαιωμα? Ποιος του το εδωσε?
Αλλο επιθυμια και αλλο δικαιωμα.

Ειναι υπευθυνος των πραξεων του, απλα. Δεν του ανηκει η σελιδα.

----------


## arktos

κάποιος σε ένα θέμα σκέφτηκε πως είναι καλή ιδέα να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να σβήνουμε και όλο το θέμα...
έχουμε πολλά να ακούσουμε ακόμη.
δλδ είπα κάτι , αλλά μετά κάνω το κινέζο...κάνω rewind...και...δν το είπα.
(το έχω κάνει σε ένα μόνο θέμα , που κάποια στιγμή θεώρησα πως μπορεί πραγματικά να με βλάψει στο μέλλον.
αλλά με τις απαντήσεις των άλλων , φαινόταν τί έγραφα...οπότε λέω ας πάει και το παλι΄άμπελο....)

----------


## oboro

Αν και ειμαι υπερ του να διατηρουνται τα μηνυματα μετα απο ενα χρονικο οριο, και οταν σβηνεται το αρχικο ενος θρεντ να μενει απλως κενο και οχι ολο το θρεντ "ακεφαλο"...





> δλδ είπα κάτι , αλλά μετά κάνω το κινέζο...κάνω rewind...και...δν το είπα.


...Ο συγκεκριμενος φοβος μου φαινεται αβασιμος, δεδομενου οτι πολυς κοσμος ηδη το κανει αυτο που λες και χωρις τη βοηθεια edit.

----------


## arktos

> Αν και ειμαι υπερ του να διατηρουνται τα μηνυματα μετα απο ενα χρονικο οριο, και οταν σβηνεται το αρχικο ενος θρεντ να μενει απλως κενο και οχι ολο το θρεντ "ακεφαλο"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ο συγκεκριμενος φοβος μου φαινεται αβασιμος, δεδομενου οτι πολυς κοσμος ηδη το κανει αυτο που λες και χωρις τη βοηθεια edit.


δν μίλησα για φόβο.
και μίλησα αποκλειστικά για γραπτό λόγο.
εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δν κατάλαβα?

----------


## Aeon

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...E%B1%CE%B9-OCD


Καλημέρα Oboro. Το συγκεκριμένο link είναι προς κάποιο θέμα που δεν έχει μεταφερθεί σωστά; Ρωτώ επειδή σε εμένα εμφανίζεται κανονικά! (μάλλον εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά).

----------


## whitecandle

> Δικαιωμα? Ποιος του το εδωσε?
> Αλλο επιθυμια και αλλο δικαιωμα.
> 
> Ειναι υπευθυνος των πραξεων του, απλα. Δεν του ανηκει η σελιδα.


Είναι δικαίωμα του καθένα να λέει και να ξελέει και είναι πιο πάνω τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα από τα δικαιώματα της κάθε ιστοσελίδας νομίζω. Αλλιώς πάμε πολύ πίσω.

----------


## whitecandle

> κάποιος σε ένα θέμα σκέφτηκε πως είναι καλή ιδέα να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να σβήνουμε και όλο το θέμα...
> έχουμε πολλά να ακούσουμε ακόμη.
> δλδ είπα κάτι , αλλά μετά κάνω το κινέζο...κάνω rewind...και...δν το είπα.
> (το έχω κάνει σε ένα μόνο θέμα , που κάποια στιγμή θεώρησα πως μπορεί πραγματικά να με βλάψει στο μέλλον.
> αλλά με τις απαντήσεις των άλλων , φαινόταν τί έγραφα...οπότε λέω ας πάει και το παλι΄άμπελο....)


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ειρωνεύεσαι ένα δικαίωμα του καθένα να κάνει κάτι και να το αναιρεί. Ακόμα και στο δικαστήριο, έχεις το δικαίωμα να μετανιώσεις για τις πράξεις σου. Τι το κάναμε εδώ μέσα,χειρότερο από δικαστήριο απαπα.

----------


## whitecandle

Από ότι θυμάμαι προβλέπεται και από την αρχή προστασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας και διαγραφής μηνυμάτων, πάρτε το τηλέφωνο για να συνεννοηθείτε πριν βιαστείτε να γράψετε κάτι. Τηλ: +30 210 6475600 και Email: [email protected]. Θα έστελνα εγώ αλλά βαριέμαι και δεν έχει και κανένα νόημα, το θέμα είναι να το δείτε εσείς αλλά και αν το γράψετε εδώ, να γράψετε ακριβώς τι είπατε...

----------


## oboro

> Καλημέρα Oboro. Το συγκεκριμένο link είναι προς κάποιο θέμα που δεν έχει μεταφερθεί σωστά; Ρωτώ επειδή σε εμένα εμφανίζεται κανονικά! (μάλλον εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά).


Καλημερα. Αν διαβασετε το αρχικο μηνυμα της Rain με προσοχη, κι εκτος αν εχει να κανει το προβλημα *και* με ποιον browser χρησιμοποιει κανεις που ελπιζω πως οχι και οτι ειναι μονο θεμα εμφανισης των ποστ απο το φορουμ, θα διαπιστωσετε πως μετα απο δυο το πολυ τρεις γραμμες η ροη του κειμενου κοβεται απ

----------


## arktos

λάιτ , δν είπε κανείς πως είναι διακστήριο εδώ μέσα.
όταν όμως γράφεις κάποια πράγματα και για τον α,φ,χ λόγο πας διαρκώς και τα αλλάζεις ή τα σβήνεις , δημουργείς ένα πρόβλημα όσο να΄ναι.
αν θέλεις να πάρεις γνώμες για ένα θέμα που σε απασχολεί σε ένα φόρουμ και κάποιοι σου απαντήσουν, είναι σαν μην τους σέβεσαι , όταν πας και σβήσεις το αρχικό σου ποστ και βγαίνεις και με τσαμπουκά.
αυτά τα λιγα και κατανοητά.

----------


## whitecandle

Δυστυχώς άρκτος αυτό είναι ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης και σε ότι γράφεις εκτίθεσαι στον κάθε μ.... Πόσο μάλλον άμα έχεις δώσει και προσωπικά στοιχεία από το οτιδήποτε. Συνεπώς έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να τα σβήσεις, και μία, και δύο, και τρεις φορές και όσες χρειαστεί. Εγώ άμα τα ήξερα όλα αυτά δεν θα γραφόμουνα ποτέ εδώ μέσα. Αλλά καμμιά φορά θες να πεις τη γνώμη σου στιγμιαία σε κάποιον/ους, και μετά θέλεις να τη σβήσεις να μη φαίνεται άλλο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να σου αφαιρέσουν αυτό το δικαίωμα. Το ότι κάποιος σου έχει γράψει κάτι παρακάτω, δεν σημαίνει κάτι από τη στιγμή που ο λόγος που εσύ θέλεις να σβήσεις το μήνυμα είναι σημαντικότερος.

----------


## Boltseed

> Από ότι θυμάμαι προβλέπεται και από την αρχή προστασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα *η δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας και διαγραφής μηνυμάτων*, πάρτε το τηλέφωνο για να συνεννοηθείτε πριν βιαστείτε να γράψετε κάτι. Τηλ: +30 210 6475600 και Email: [email protected]. Θα έστελνα εγώ αλλά βαριέμαι και δεν έχει και κανένα νόημα, το θέμα είναι να το δείτε εσείς αλλά και αν το γράψετε εδώ, να γράψετε ακριβώς τι είπατε...


Αλλο η δυνατοτητα επεξεργασιας μηνυματων και αλλο ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ. 
Αλλο να σβησεις τα ποστς σου , και αλλο να σβησεις και τα ποστ αλλων που απαντησαν στο θεμα σου ωστε να μην εκθετουν επειδη για φ χ ψ λογους το μετανοιωσες.

Και αμα ο αλλος εχει κανει quote κατι που εχεις πει, ειναι επιλογη ΤΟΥ αν θα θελει να το σβησει ή οχι.

Προσωπικα αν καποιος μου πει με ωραιο τροπο να σβησω απο ενα ποστ μου ενα quote που δειχνει μηνυμα του, δεν θα του πω οχι , παρολα αυτα αυτο το κανω απο επιλογη μου και οχι επειδη με υποχρεωνει κανενας.Μπορω καλιστα να πω ενα ηρωικο "ΟΧΙ" και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου. Αυτο εννοω.

----------


## arktos

λάιτ, το καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να πεις πράγματα που αργότερα θα μετανοιώσεις.
όπως είπε και ο μπολτ, όταν κάποιος θα μου ζητήσει να σβήσω τις παραθέσεις που έχω κάνει , το καταλαβαίνω.
μου έχει ζητηθεί και έπραξα αναλόγως.

το ότι είναι ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης όμως , νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και λόγοι για τους οποίους δν πρέπει να γίνονται μπάχαλο θέματα.

όταν πρωτομπήκα εδώ , έψαχνα εναγωνίως να βρω ανθρώπους με διπολική να μιλήσω μαζί τους.
αν σε κάθε θέμα έσβηναν και έγραφαν άλλα, θα αποχωρούσα.
δν θα μπορούσα να μείνω.
δν θα το άντεχα.

μπορώ να αντέξω και τις μαλακίες των άλλων (δν χρειάζεται να τις σβήνουν)
εδώ κατάφερα να αντέξω τις δικές μου.
(που δν είναι και λίγες...)

----------


## whitecandle

> Αλλο η δυνατοτητα επεξεργασιας μηνυματων και αλλο ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ. 
> Αλλο να σβησεις τα ποστς σου , και αλλο να σβησεις και τα ποστ αλλων που απαντησαν στο θεμα σου ωστε να μην εκθετουν επειδη για φ χ ψ λογους το μετανοιωσες.
> 
> Και αμα ο αλλος εχει κανει quote κατι που εχεις πει, ειναι επιλογη ΤΟΥ αν θα θελει να το σβησει ή οχι.
> 
> Προσωπικα αν καποιος μου πει με ωραιο τροπο να σβησω απο ενα ποστ μου ενα quote που δειχνει μηνυμα του, δεν θα του πω οχι , παρολα αυτα αυτο το κανω απο επιλογη μου και οχι επειδη με υποχρεωνει κανενας.Μπορω καλιστα να πω ενα ηρωικο "ΟΧΙ" και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου. Αυτο εννοω.


Καλά δεν θα ναι και ηρωικό το όχι, μην ορκίζεσαι. Ακριβώς λοιπόν επειδή είναι επιλογή του άλλου να το σβήσει το quote ή όχι, κρέμεσαι από τα π... του κάθε μ... που μπορεί και να στο αρνηθεί να στο σβήσει. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να σβήνεται όλο το θέμα. Και γιατί γενικά θα βρεθεί κάποιος "έξυπνος" να πει "Ποιός έξυπνος έγραψε αυτό το θέμα";

----------


## whitecandle

> λάιτ, το καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να πεις πράγματα που αργότερα θα μετανοιώσεις.
> όπως είπε και ο μπολτ, όταν κάποιος θα μου ζητήσει να σβήσω τις παραθέσεις που έχω κάνει , το καταλαβαίνω.
> μου έχει ζητηθεί και έπραξα αναλόγως.
> 
> το ότι είναι ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης όμως , νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και λόγοι για τους οποίους δν πρέπει να γίνονται μπάχαλο θέματα.
> 
> όταν πρωτομπήκα εδώ , έψαχνα εναγωνίως να βρω ανθρώπους με διπολική να μιλήσω μαζί τους.
> αν σε κάθε θέμα έσβηναν και έγραφαν άλλα, θα αποχωρούσα.
> δν θα μπορούσα να μείνω.
> ...


Άρκτος σου είχα ζητήσει να σβήσεις κάποιες παραθέσεις, και δεν τις έσβησες. Βέβαια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα μετά, οπότε δεν καιγόμουν. Εκείνη τη στιγμή όμως καιγόμουν, ήταν άμεση η ανάγκη να σβηστούν. Αν εσύ θα ήθελες να αποχωρήσεις μία, που δεν θα έβρισκες ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελες, εγώ θέλω να αποχωρήσω 100 τώρα που εκτίθομαι, αλλά πρώτον διαβάζω κάτι πράγματα και μου φεύγουν τα μαλλιά και θέλω να εκφράσω και τη δική μου γνώμη, και δεύτερον δεν γίνεται αυτό. Να αποχωρήσω και να μου σβηστούν όλα τα ποστς και τα θέματα. Τώρα αυτό που λες ότι μπορείς να αντέξεις τις μ... των άλλων δεν το κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## arktos

βρε λάιτ, εδώ πόσταρες φωτό σου, τί ψάχνεις να βρεις?
όταν κάποιος γράφει ανώνυμα τα εσώψυχα του , δν πάει να βγάλει φόρα παρτίδα τη φάτσα του.
όταν το κάνει , θα έχει και συνέπειες.
τα υπόλοιπα μου ακούγονται λίγο μαϊντανός.

----------


## NikosD.

> Αλλά καμμιά φορά θες να πεις τη γνώμη σου στιγμιαία σε κάποιον/ους, και μετά θέλεις να τη σβήσεις να μη φαίνεται άλλο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να σου αφαιρέσουν αυτό το δικαίωμα. Το ότι κάποιος σου έχει γράψει κάτι παρακάτω, δεν σημαίνει κάτι από τη στιγμή που ο λόγος που εσύ θέλεις να σβήσεις το μήνυμα είναι σημαντικότερος.


Λάιτ, από τη στιγμή που θέλεις να πεις κάτι στιγμιαία και μετά να το διαγράψεις, μάλλον δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφεις σε φόρουμ. Ισως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να συζητάς σε τσατ ή τέλος πάντων σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν ειναι αυτή η λογική και η φιλοσοφία των φόρουμ.
Η δυνατότητα τροποποιησης μηνυμάτων παρέχεται σε όλους με τη μόνη διαφορά πως λίγες μέρες μετά την αποστολή του μηνύματος, απαιτείται η συννενόηση με τη διαχείριση προκειμένου να γίνει η τροποποιηση. Αυτό, παρόλο που δεν αποτελεί μια γρήγορη διαδικασία, γίνεται με σκοπό να διαφυλαχτούν τα δικαιώματα όλων των συμμετεχόντων και όχι μόνο αυτού που θέλει να γραφει και μετά να σβήνει.

Επιπλέον, πολύ προσεκτικά και καθαρά, μιλάω για τροποποίηση και όχι για διαγραφή. 
Σε αυτό το φόρουμ (και πιθανότατα σε πολλά ακόμη), στους όρους χρήσης και στις εκάστοτε οδηγίες, αναφέρεται πως, παρόλο που γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα, είναι σκόπιμο να μην δίνονται στα μηνύματα στοιχεία (ημερομηνίες, τόποι, ονόματα κτλ) που θα μπορούσαν να "εκθέσουν" το πραγματικό πρόσωπο πίσω από το ψευδωνυμο. 

Οι όροι χρήσης, δυστυχώς διαβάζονται απο ελάχιστους και συνήθως θεωρούνται ως το μέσο που θα περιορίσει τα μέλη, δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Συχνά, παρέχουν ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες τις οποιες καλείται το υποψήφιο μέλος να διαβάσει κι αν δεν τις αποδεχτεί, να μην προχωρήσει στην εγγραφή του. Το να τις διαβάσει, να τις προσπεράσει ελαφρά τη καρδία και μετά να ζητά "τα ρέστα", εμένα δε μου μοιάζει πολύ υπεύθυνη συμπεριφορά.

Για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα διαγραφής/τροποποίησης: κάπου αναφέρεις πως δεν έχουν διαγραφεί μηνύματα που ζήτησες.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν στο έχω πει ιδιωτικά, σίγουρα όμως θέλω να το πω δημόσια.

Η διαχείριση δεν είναι ο χαμάλης της παρέας αλλά συνεργάτης. Για παράδειγμα, ενα ιδιωτικό μήνυμα που λέει *"διαγράψτε τις αναφορές στον τόπο που μένω"*, χωρις να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες υποδείξεις προς τα θέματα που θέλετε να αλλοιωθούν/τροποποιηθουν, σημαίνει πως ο διαχειριστής πρέπει να ψάξει μηνύματα εν μέσω 200.000 μηνυμάτων. 
Δεν πρόκειται αυτό να γίνει, σε διαβεβαιώνω γι αυτο.

Επίσης, ένα ιδιωτικό μήνυμα που έξι μήνες μετά από μια συζήτηση, στην οποία υπάρχουν 50 συμμετέχοντες, ζητά να διαγραφεί ολόκληρη η συζήτηση, σε διαβεβαιώνω επίσης, πως δεν πρόκειται να έχει τύχη (με σπανιες εξαιρέσεις).

Με χαρά να τροποποιηθεί το αρχικό μήνυμα. Με χαρά να τροποποιηθούν τα μηνύματα του συγκεκριμένου μέλους που ζητά διαγραφές. Δεν θα διαγραφούν όμως οι αποψεις 50 ανθρώπων, επειδή κάποιος έχει διαφορετική γνώμη. Η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων την οποία επικαλείσαι, δεν μιλά για διαγραφή και μηνύματα *τρίτων*. Πριν διατυπώσεις εύκολες κρίσεις, μάθε καλύτερα τι ζητά και μην σπεύδεις να κατηγορήσεις. Να ξέρεις πως στο e-psychology είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε τέτοια θέματα και με νύχια και με δόντια προσπαθούμε να διαφυλάξουμε τα δικαιώματα και όλα τα νόμιμα, για εμάς και για την κοινότητα.
Δε σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα, δεν είμαστε αναίσθητοι στα δικαιώματα των συμμετεχόντων.

Σε ότι αφορά τις διαγραφές, προκειμενου να σεβαστούμε τους πάντες και όχι μονο τον εαυτό μας που μετάνιωσε για ένα θέμα που άνοιξε, χρειάζεται επίσης να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.
Πχ, στο παρακάτω μήνυμα,
*είμαι νέος 26 ετών, έχω 2 αδέλφια δίδυμα, μένω στην Κόρινθο και πρόσφατα διαγνώστηκα με κρίσεις πανικού*,
αν ο συγγραφέας θεωρεί πως με αυτό το μήνυμα εκθέτει τον εαυτό του και τα πραγματικά του στοιχεία, μπορεί να το τροποποιήσει ως εξής:

*είμαι 42 χρόνων, παντρεμένη, με 4 αδέλφια, μένω στην Ιταλία και έχω πολύ άγχος.*

Τέτοιοι είδους τροποποιήσεις (κι όχι διαγραφές), που καταφθάνουν στη διαχείριση
*1. έτοιμες/δουλεμένες
2. με συγκεκριμένη υπόδειξη/οδηγία προς το θέμα/μήνυμα στο οποίο πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές,*

να είσαι καλή μου λάιτ 100% βέβαιη πως θα γίνουν με την καλύτερη δυνατή συνεργασία του διαχειριστή και μάλιστα το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## arktos

> Άρκτος σου είχα ζητήσει να σβήσεις κάποιες παραθέσεις, και δεν τις έσβησες. Βέβαια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα μετά, οπότε δεν καιγόμουν. Εκείνη τη στιγμή όμως καιγόμουν, ήταν άμεση η ανάγκη να σβηστούν. Αν εσύ θα ήθελες να αποχωρήσεις μία, που δεν θα έβρισκες ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελες, εγώ θέλω να αποχωρήσω 100 τώρα που εκτίθομαι, αλλά πρώτον διαβάζω κάτι πράγματα και μου φεύγουν τα μαλλιά και θέλω να εκφράσω και τη δική μου γνώμη, και δεύτερον δεν γίνεται αυτό. Να αποχωρήσω και να μου σβηστούν όλα τα ποστς και τα θέματα. Τώρα αυτό που λες ότι μπορείς να αντέξεις τις μ... των άλλων δεν το κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι.



δεν τα έσβησα γιατί προφανώς δν είχα χρόνο.
και όταν μου ζητάνε αρκετά άτομα κάτι τέτοιο, όχι δν έχω το χρόνο πραγματικά.
και ξέρεις συνηθίζουν να ζητάνε πάνω από 5-6 ποστ.
χρονοβόρο!
το κάνεις μια το κάνεις δυο, ε, μετά κουράζεσαι.

----------


## whitecandle

> βρε λάιτ, εδώ πόσταρες φωτό σου, τί ψάχνεις να βρεις?
> όταν κάποιος γράφει ανώνυμα τα εσώψυχα του , δν πάει να βγάλει φόρα παρτίδα τη φάτσα του.
> όταν το κάνει , θα έχει και συνέπειες.
> τα υπόλοιπα μου ακούγονται λίγο μαϊντανός.


Τη φωτό μου την έβαλα για πολύ λίγο, και ήταν ανώριμο εκ μέρους μου, αλλά όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. Αλλά μετά δεν θα έπρεπε να είχα τη δυνατότητα να τη διαγράψω; Αυτά δεν πρέπει να προβλέπονται σε ένα φόρουμ, σε κάθε φόρουμ..

----------


## whitecandle

> Λάιτ, από τη στιγμή που θέλεις να πεις κάτι στιγμιαία και μετά να το διαγράψεις, μάλλον δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφεις σε φόρουμ. Ισως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να συζητάς σε τσατ ή τέλος πάντων σε άλλες υπηρεσίες. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν ειναι αυτή η λογική και η φιλοσοφία των φόρουμ.


Ωραία, αυτό δεν το ήξερα και μου γύρισε μπούμερανγκ. Όχι ότι σε τσατ θα είναι καλύτερα, γιατί κι εκεί μπορούν να πάρουν αυτά που λες και να τα κάνουν αντιγραφή επικόλληση κάπου αλλού. Πουθενά δεν είναι ασφαλές το ίντερνετ. Απλά το έμαθα λίγο αργά.




> Η δυνατότητα τροποποιησης μηνυμάτων παρέχεται σε όλους με τη μόνη διαφορά πως λίγες μέρες μετά την αποστολή του μηνύματος, απαιτείται η συννενόηση με τη διαχείριση προκειμένου να γίνει η τροποποιηση. Αυτό, παρόλο που δεν αποτελεί μια γρήγορη διαδικασία, γίνεται με σκοπό να διαφυλαχτούν τα δικαιώματα όλων των συμμετεχόντων και όχι μόνο αυτού που θέλει να γραφει και μετά να σβήνει.


Ποιά είναι τα δικαιώματα των συμμετεχόντων; Να διαβάσουν τη σωστή άποψη κάποιου που δεν θέλει να ακούγεται η άποψη του πλέον;




> Επιπλέον, πολύ προσεκτικά και καθαρά, μιλάω για τροποποίηση και όχι για διαγραφή. 
> Σε αυτό το φόρουμ (και πιθανότατα σε πολλά ακόμη), στους όρους χρήσης και στις εκάστοτε οδηγίες, αναφέρεται πως, παρόλο που γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα, είναι σκόπιμο να μην δίνονται στα μηνύματα στοιχεία (ημερομηνίες, τόποι, ονόματα κτλ) που θα μπορούσαν να "εκθέσουν" το πραγματικό πρόσωπο πίσω από το ψευδωνυμο. 
> 
> Οι όροι χρήσης, δυστυχώς διαβάζονται απο ελάχιστους και συνήθως θεωρούνται ως το μέσο που θα περιορίσει τα μέλη, δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Συχνά, παρέχουν ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες τις οποιες καλείται το υποψήφιο μέλος να διαβάσει κι αν δεν τις αποδεχτεί, να μην προχωρήσει στην εγγραφή του. Το να τις διαβάσει, να τις προσπεράσει ελαφρά τη καρδία και μετά να ζητά "τα ρέστα", εμένα δε μου μοιάζει πολύ υπεύθυνη συμπεριφορά.


Δεν είχα διαβάσει τους όρους χρήσης αλλά και να τους είχα διαβάσει, δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξεφύγεις. Ένας κάτι να σε ρωτήσει και να επιμένει, θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα που με ρώταγαν τι κάνω τον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο, και "αναγκάστηκα" και είπα.





> Για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα διαγραφής/τροποποίησης: κάπου αναφέρεις πως δεν έχουν διαγραφεί μηνύματα που ζήτησες.
> Δεν θυμάμαι αν στο έχω πει ιδιωτικά, σίγουρα όμως θέλω να το πω δημόσια.
> 
> Η διαχείριση δεν είναι ο χαμάλης της παρέας αλλά συνεργάτης. Για παράδειγμα, ενα ιδιωτικό μήνυμα που λέει *"διαγράψτε τις αναφορές στον τόπο που μένω"*, χωρις να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες υποδείξεις προς τα θέματα που θέλετε να αλλοιωθούν/τροποποιηθουν, σημαίνει πως ο διαχειριστής πρέπει να ψάξει μηνύματα εν μέσω 200.000 μηνυμάτων. 
> Δεν πρόκειται αυτό να γίνει, σε διαβεβαιώνω γι αυτο.


Όσο γι'αυτό, ναι μεν είχα πει αυτό αρχικά, αλλά μετά έκατσα και έψαξα όλα τα quotes που θέλω να διαγραφούν και αναφέρονταν σε μένα, αλλά δεν τις σβήσατε. Βέβαια ο μπολτ μπορεί να επιμένει ότι αυτό είναι λάθος και εγώ ότι είναι σωστό. 




> Επίσης, ένα ιδιωτικό μήνυμα που έξι μήνες μετά από μια συζήτηση, στην οποία υπάρχουν 50 συμμετέχοντες, ζητά να διαγραφεί ολόκληρη η συζήτηση, σε διαβεβαιώνω επίσης, πως δεν πρόκειται να έχει τύχη (με σπανιες εξαιρέσεις).


Πάλι βάζουμε πάνω από όλα τα χαζά δήθεν δικαιώματα να διαβάζονται όλα τα μηνύματα, που ο βασικός συμμετέχων αυτός που τα έγραφε μπορεί να μη θέλει να εμφανιστούν, και παραβλέπονται τα βασικά δικαιώματα να μην ακούγεται η γνώμη του βασικού συμμετέχοντα.




> Με χαρά να τροποποιηθεί το αρχικό μήνυμα. Με χαρά να τροποποιηθούν τα μηνύματα του συγκεκριμένου μέλους που ζητά διαγραφές. Δεν θα διαγραφούν όμως οι αποψεις 50 ανθρώπων, επειδή κάποιος έχει διαφορετική γνώμη. Η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων την οποία επικαλείσαι, δεν μιλά για διαγραφή και μηνύματα *τρίτων*. Πριν διατυπώσεις εύκολες κρίσεις, μάθε καλύτερα τι ζητά και μην σπεύδεις να κατηγορήσεις. Να ξέρεις πως στο e-psychology είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε τέτοια θέματα και με νύχια και με δόντια προσπαθούμε να διαφυλάξουμε τα δικαιώματα και όλα τα νόμιμα, για εμάς και για την κοινότητα.
> 
> Δε σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα, δεν είμαστε αναίσθητοι στα δικαιώματα των συμμετεχόντων.


Οκ, δεν νομίζω να είπα ότι μιλάει η αρχή για μηνύματα τρίτων, είπα μόνο για διαγραφή μηνυμάτων από το ίδιο μέλος.




> Σε ότι αφορά τις διαγραφές, προκειμενου να σεβαστούμε τους πάντες και όχι μονο τον εαυτό μας που μετάνιωσε για ένα θέμα που άνοιξε, χρειάζεται επίσης να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.
> Πχ, στο παρακάτω μήνυμα,
> *είμαι νέος 26 ετών, έχω 2 αδέλφια δίδυμα, μένω στην Κόρινθο και πρόσφατα διαγνώστηκα με κρίσεις πανικού*,
> αν ο συγγραφέας θεωρεί πως με αυτό το μήνυμα εκθέτει τον εαυτό του και τα πραγματικά του στοιχεία, μπορεί να το τροποποιήσει ως εξής:
> 
> *είμαι 42 χρόνων, παντρεμένη, με 4 αδέλφια, μένω στην Ιταλία και έχω πολύ άγχος.*
> 
> Τέτοιοι είδους τροποποιήσεις (κι όχι διαγραφές), που καταφθάνουν στη διαχείριση
> *1. έτοιμες/δουλεμένες
> ...


Γιατί να γίνει τροποποίηση στη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση και όχι διαγραφή του μηνύματος; Δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## whitecandle

Και κάτι άλλο Νίκο. Είχες πει θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαγραφή ενός μέλους με το καινούριο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά αυτή την επιλογή. Τι θα γίνει με αυτή την δυνατότητα;

----------


## Sofia

> Πάλι βάζουμε πάνω από όλα τα χαζά δήθεν δικαιώματα να διαβάζονται όλα τα μηνύματα, που ο βασικός συμμετέχων αυτός που τα έγραφε μπορεί να μη θέλει να εμφανιστούν, και παραβλέπονται τα βασικά δικαιώματα να μην ακούγεται η γνώμη του βασικού συμμετέχοντα.
> 
> 
> ..........................
> Γιατί να γίνει τροποποίηση στη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση και όχι διαγραφή του μηνύματος; Δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Εκτος απο τα δικαιωματα του ανθρωπου που ζηταει μια βοηθεια ή γνωμη, υπάρχουν και τα δικαιωματα οσων συμμετεχουν σε μια τετοια συζητηση κ υπάρχει κ ενα πλαισιο κανονων του φορουμ. Αν καποιος δεν δεχεται τους συγκεκριμενους κανονες (που τουλαχιστον καποιοι ειναι πολυ σαφεις κ ξεκαθαροι) μπορει να μην συμμετεχει. Ποσο δικαιο ειναι για καποιον που απανταει ή που συμμετεχει σε μια κουβεντα, ξαφνικα να βλεπει εναν μισο διαλογο ή εναν διαλογο χωρις νοημα? Ποσο βοηθαει ενας τετοιος διαλογος ενα φορουμ και τους επισκεπτες του? Οι απαντησεις χωρις ερωτηματα, που κ πώς βοηθάνε?

Μια τροποποιηση λοιπον κ οχι η διαγραφη, βοηθαει στο να υπάρχει μια στοιχειωδη ροη. Απο το τιποτα...Ωραια ειναι λοιπον τα δικαιωματα ολων να καλυπτονται αλλα οχι εις βάρος των υπολοιπων.

----------


## Boltseed

> Πάλι βάζουμε πάνω από όλα τα χαζά δήθεν δικαιώματα να διαβάζονται όλα τα μηνύματα, που ο βασικός συμμετέχων αυτός που τα έγραφε μπορεί να μη θέλει να εμφανιστούν, και παραβλέπονται τα βασικά δικαιώματα να μην ακούγεται η γνώμη του βασικού συμμετέχοντα.


Απο που και ως που ειναι βασικο δικαιωμα να ακουγεται η γνωμη καποιου? Δικαιωμα ειναι να πει την γνωμη του, μετα αρχιζουν τα δικαιωματα των αλλων.

Οπως εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να πεις ελευθερα την γνωμη σου , ετσι και αλλοι εχουν επισης το δικαιωμα να την αποδεκτουν-αποριψουν.

Και τι ειναι αυτο με τον βασικο συμμετεχοντα? Ισοι ειμαστε, ποσταρουμε, λεμε την γνωμη μας, συνομιλουμε . Αν ο θεματοθετης εχει το δικαιωμα να μας πει να κανουμε οτι μας πει, ετσι και εμεις εχουμε το δικαιωμα να τον αγνοησουμε.

----------


## whitecandle

> Εκτος απο τα δικαιωματα του ανθρωπου που ζηταει μια βοηθεια ή γνωμη, υπάρχουν και τα δικαιωματα οσων συμμετεχουν σε μια τετοια συζητηση κ υπάρχει κ ενα πλαισιο κανονων του φορουμ. Αν καποιος δεν δεχεται τους συγκεκριμενους κανονες (που τουλαχιστον καποιοι ειναι πολυ σαφεις κ ξεκαθαροι) μπορει να μην συμμετεχει. Ποσο δικαιο ειναι για καποιον που απανταει ή που συμμετεχει σε μια κουβεντα, ξαφνικα να βλεπει εναν μισο διαλογο ή εναν διαλογο χωρις νοημα? Ποσο βοηθαει ενας τετοιος διαλογος ενα φορουμ και τους επισκεπτες του? Οι απαντησεις χωρις ερωτηματα, που κ πώς βοηθάνε?
> 
> Μια τροποποιηση λοιπον κ οχι η διαγραφη, βοηθαει στο να υπάρχει μια στοιχειωδη ροη. Απο το τιποτα...Ωραια ειναι λοιπον τα δικαιωματα ολων να καλυπτονται αλλα οχι εις βάρος των υπολοιπων.


Πρώτον: Οι κανόνες πρέπει να είναι για να εξυπηρετούν τα μέλη και όχι να τα γδάρουν. Δεύτερον, η λύση δεν πρέπει να είναι να φύγεις, αλλά εκεί που φτάσαμε, μόνο αυτό μένει. Τρίτον, καλά πολύ αστείο αυτό που λες. Πόσο δίκαιο είναι να βλέπει μισή κουβέντα; Γιατί τι θα πάθει, θα αρρωστήσει; :S Όσο για το αν βοηθάει τους επισκέπτες του, αν αυτός που το έγραψε δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει μπορείς εσύ ή ο Νίκος να του το απαγορέψει αυτό; Ή και ολόκληρο θέμα αν σβηστεί, θα είναι για να βοηθηθεί αυτός που το γραψε. Άρα αυτός μπορεί να μην θέλει να βοηθηθεί πλέον, πάλι θα του το απαγορέψεις αυτό; Ή στην τελική, μπορεί να έγινε ένας χαμός με ένα θέμα, να επιτέθηκαν πολλοί σε ένα άτομο και να ξέφυγε, συνεπώς δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα και πόσο "καλό" κάνει στο φόρουμ... Και ξαναλέω, οι απαντήσεις χωρίς ερωτήματα, τα ερωτήματα ανήκουν σε αυτούς που τα γράφουν, συνεπώς αν αυτοί δεν θέλουν πια να φαίνονται τα γραφόμενά τους, τότε γιατί να φαίνονται; Χωρίς την έγκυρη απόφαση αυτού που ξεκίνησε το θέμα, που είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Σιγά που είναι εις βάρος όπως εξήγησα.

----------


## whitecandle

> Απο που και ως που ειναι βασικο δικαιωμα να ακουγεται η γνωμη καποιου? Δικαιωμα ειναι να πει την γνωμη του, μετα αρχιζουν τα δικαιωματα των αλλων.
> 
> Οπως εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να πεις ελευθερα την γνωμη σου , ετσι και αλλοι εχουν επισης το δικαιωμα να την αποδεκτουν-αποριψουν.
> 
> Και τι ειναι αυτο με τον βασικο συμμετεχοντα? Ισοι ειμαστε, ποσταρουμε, λεμε την γνωμη μας, συνομιλουμε . Αν ο θεματοθετης εχει το δικαιωμα να μας πει να κανουμε οτι μας πει, ετσι και εμεις εχουμε το δικαιωμα να τον αγνοησουμε.


Δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα. Είπα να μην ακούγεται, και φυσικά και ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να αναιρέσει αυτά που είπε, νομίζω δημοκρατία έχουμε. Τέλος αυτό. Που κολλάνε τώρα αυτά που είπες με το βασικό συμμετέχοντα; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Lou!

παιδια ενα αλλο προβλημα που παρατηρησα ειναι το ακολουθο.

εγραφα ενα μνμ, κ το ειχα αφησει μισο, εκανα μια αλλη δουλεια κ μετα επανηλθα.

παω να το ποσταρω κ μου βγαζει οτι δεν εχω δικαιωμα να ποσταρω.

γυρναω στην προηγουμενη σελιδα με το back του browser κ το μνμ μου εχει χαθει! :EEK!: 

σπαστηκα! :Mad: 

δεν εχω καταλαβει, μετα απο καποια ωρα ανενεργος, μας πεταει εξω το συστημα? το παλιο φορουμ νομιζω δεν ειχε τετοιο θεμα.

μου εχει συμβει πανω απο μια φορα.

----------


## Boltseed

Nα αναιρεσει ναι. Να διαγραψει ναι. Να πιστευει οτι πρεπει να διαγραφουν απαντησεις αλλων ναι. Να διαγραψει'φιμωσει απαντησεις αλλων ,οχι. Για το τελευταιο ζητημα γινεται ολος αυτος ο ντορος.

Και για τον βασικο συμμετεχοντα εσυ μολις ειπες οτι εχει καποια βασικα δικαιωματα κτλ

----------


## whitecandle

> Nα αναιρεσει ναι. Να διαγραψει ναι. Να πιστευει οτι πρεπει να διαγραφουν απαντησεις αλλων ναι. Να διαγραψει'φιμωσει απαντησεις αλλων ,οχι. Για το τελευταιο ζητημα γινεται ολος αυτος ο ντορος.
> 
> Και για τον βασικο συμμετεχοντα εσυ μολις ειπες οτι εχει καποια βασικα δικαιωματα κτλ


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικές οι απόψεις των άλλων που είναι παλιές. Εμένα δεν θα με πείραζε αυτό, να σβήνανε παλιές μου απαντήσεις. Το βρίσκω πολύ εγωιστικό αυτό, να μην θέλεις να εξυπηρετήσεις κάποιον μόνο και μόνο για να υπάρχουν οι απόψεις σου σε ένα φόρουμ.
Και δεύτερον, για το βασικό συμμετέχοντα μιλάμε, ναι, έχει βασικά δικαιώματα, και θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν αυτά για όλους γιατί όλοι θα μπορούσαν δυνητικά να είναι στη θέση του βασικού συμμετέχοντα.

----------


## Lou!

εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι η εξης για το θεμα που τρεχει debate:

1. οποιος εχει καποιο προβλημα κ θελει να παρει καποιες συμβουλες ανοιγει ενα θεμα περιγραφοντας τα κρισιμα σημεια του προβληματος κ μεχρι εκει. (γραφη "τυπικη")

πχ γεια σας, 

εδω κ ενα χρονο εχω κρισεις πανικου, τα συμπτωματα μου ειναι αυτα κ αυτα, κανω αυτο κ αυτο κ δεν λειτουργει, μηπως εχετε καμια ιδεα τι να κανω?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

το να πει οτι ειναι 26 χρονων, με δυο διδυμους αδελφους, μενει στα τρικαλα, να κρεμασει φωτο, κ ο,τιδηποτε αλλο τα βρισκω περιττα.

με την παραπανω μεθοδο κανεις δεν προκειται να τον αναγνωρισει, κρισεις πανικους μπορει να εχουν 300,000 ανθρωποι στην ελλαδα.

2. καποιοι απο εμας οπως πχ κ εγω εχουμε πανω απο 1000 μνμ κ ακομα κ αν δεν εχουμε κρεμασει φωτο, ακομα κ αν δεν εχουμε πει που μενουμε, ακομα κ αν δεν εχουμε πει ποσο χρονων ειμαστε, ακομα κ αν, ακομα κ αν, η δικη μου αισθηση ειναι οτι αν η τυχη εσπαζε το ποδι της κ τυχαινε να γνωρισω τυχαια καπου καποιον απο ολους εσας, κ πιαναμε κουβεντα, πολυ γρηγορα θα σκεφτομουνα ωπ αυτος μου θυμιζει τον boltseed η την αρκτο η ...  :Smile: 

βεβαια αυτο ειναι πολυ σπανιο να συμβει. (κ βεβαια εμενα προσωπικα δε θα με ενοχλουσε, με την εννοια οτι αν με ενοχλουσε, τοτε πιθανοτατα θα με ενοχλουσε κ το να εχω γραψει τοσα μνμ εδω μεσα.)

εκτος απο εμας βεβαια που διαβαζουμε συστηματικα το φορουμ κ κανουμε log in, υπαρχουν κ καποιοι επισκεπτες. αυτοι μπορει να ειναι: η εμεις οταν απλα θελουμε να διαβασουμε κατι κ βαριομαστε να κανουμε log in, η καποιοι που διαβαζουν συστηματικα το φορουμ αλλα δεν θελουν ποτε να γραψουν σε αυτο, η καποιοι περαστικοι που διαβαζουν το φορουμ οταν ψαχνουν απαντηση σε καποιο προβλημα (διαβαζουν καποια παλαια θεματα που σχετιζονται με το τρεχον προβλημα τους)

οι μονοι που θα μπορουσαν να αναγνωρισουν καποιον απο αυτους που εχουν πολλα μνμ στο προσωπο καποιου γνωστου τους, ειναι οι ταχτικοι αναγνωστες του φορουμ, ειτε μπαινουν με λογκ ιν, ειτε διαβαζουν συστηματικα ως επισκεπτες. (οι περαστικοι του φορουμ δε νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσαν)

αντιστροφα, αν εχετε πληροφορησει ολους τους φιλους σας κ τους γνωστους σας, οτι γραφετε σε αυτο το φορουμ, ακομα κ αν δεν τους εχετε πει το ψευδωνυμο σας, αν αρχισουν κ ψαχνουν θα καταλαβουν μαλλον ποιοι εισαστε. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

συμπερασμα:

ο καθενας εκτιθεται αναλογα με τις αναγκες που θελει να καλυψει κ οσο αντεχει.

----------


## arktos

> Πρώτον: Οι κανόνες πρέπει να είναι για να εξυπηρετούν τα μέλη και όχι να τα γδάρουν. Δεύτερον, η λύση δεν πρέπει να είναι να φύγεις, αλλά εκεί που φτάσαμε, μόνο αυτό μένει. Τρίτον, καλά πολύ αστείο αυτό που λες. Πόσο δίκαιο είναι να βλέπει μισή κουβέντα; Γιατί τι θα πάθει, θα αρρωστήσει; :S Όσο για το αν βοηθάει τους επισκέπτες του, αν αυτός που το έγραψε δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει μπορείς εσύ ή ο Νίκος να του το απαγορέψει αυτό; Ή και ολόκληρο θέμα αν σβηστεί, θα είναι για να βοηθηθεί αυτός που το γραψε. Άρα αυτός μπορεί να μην θέλει να βοηθηθεί πλέον, πάλι θα του το απαγορέψεις αυτό; Ή στην τελική, μπορεί να έγινε ένας χαμός με ένα θέμα, να επιτέθηκαν πολλοί σε ένα άτομο και να ξέφυγε, συνεπώς δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα και πόσο "καλό" κάνει στο φόρουμ... Και ξαναλέω, οι απαντήσεις χωρίς ερωτήματα, τα ερωτήματα ανήκουν σε αυτούς που τα γράφουν, συνεπώς αν αυτοί δεν θέλουν πια να φαίνονται τα γραφόμενά τους, τότε γιατί να φαίνονται; Χωρίς την έγκυρη απόφαση αυτού που ξεκίνησε το θέμα, που είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Σιγά που είναι εις βάρος όπως εξήγησα.


αστείο είναι που επιμένεις σε κάτι που είναι αντίθετο σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση.
και ιν ρίαλ λάιφ αν πεις κάτι , δν σημαίνει πως επειδή το μετάνοιωσες , αυτοί που το άκουσαν το ξεχάσανε κιόλας.
λάιτ, οι συζητήσεις έτσι γίνονται.

το ότι έγινε κάποτε μια κουβέντα και το πράγμα ξέφυγε, δν σημαίνει πως μειώνει εσένα.
κάλλιστα μπορεί να μειώνει και τους συνομιλητές σου.
άσε να κρίνει ο καθένας ποιος δεν φοράει παρωπίδες και ποιος όχι.
δες το και από αυτή την άποψη.

----------


## sabb

Lbp, μην επιμένεις σε κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο..
Τα γραπτά πρέπει να μένουν (scripta manent) , απλά γιατί το φόρουμ δεν είναι τσιφλίκι κανενός. Σου το είπε ο Νίκος , σου το είπαν όλα τα άλλα μέλη, μπορείς να τροποποιήσεις τα μηνύματα σου, ωστόσο το να ζητάς να διαγραφούν ολόκληρα θέματα γιατί πιστεύεις πως "φωτογραφίζεσαι" σε κάποια απ' αυτά είναι ανήκουστο, μια και τα φόρουμ οφείλουν την ύπαρξη τους στα γραπτά που υπάρχουν κι όχι σε εκείνα που δεν υπάρχουν...
Π.χ. αν στο θέμα "οι παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου χ" που άνοιξες - υποθετικά πάντα μιλώντας - αναπτύσσεται μια συζήτηση στην οποία διατηρείς την αίσθηση πως δεν είναι προς όφελος σου να συνεχιστεί το θέμα, δεν μπορείς να παραγνωρίσεις ούτε την συμμετοχή εκείνων που διατύπωσαν την άποψη τους, πολύ δε περισσότερο να θεωρείς κτήμα σου την συζήτηση όντας θεματοθέτρια. Αν γινόταν να διαγράφονται θέματα κατά το δοκούν, ποια πιστεύεις πως θα ήταν η ωφελιμιστική δύναμη του φόρουμ , όταν τα μέλη που ενδιαφέρονταν για τις παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου χ, είτε πόσταραν είτε όχι, αντιληφθούν ξαφνικά πως δεν μπορούν να αποκομίσουν κανένα απολύτως χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα μια και το θέμα, διαγράφηκε ξαφνικά από την θεματοθέτρια για λόγους που αφορούσαν την ίδια ?

Πρέπει να κατανοήσεις πως η κοινοκτημοσύνη των ιδεών είναι θέσφατο από την στιγμή που διατυπώνονται σε ένα δημόσιο διάλογο, με την ίδια λογική που σε μια ανοιχτή συζήτηση in real life - όπως νομίζω σου επισήμανε και η άρκτος αν δεν κάνω λάθος - δεν μπορείς να λες και να ξελές... Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις όταν διαλέγεσαι με έναν, όταν μιλάς σε παραπάνω από έναν δεν μπορείς να ακυρώσεις την μαρτυρία τους. Άλλωστε σ' ένα δημόσιο διάλογο, η τακτική του λέω και ξελέω είναι ηθικά μη αποδεκτή..

Οι όροι σ' ένα φόρουμ δεν μπαίνουν για να μην τηρούνται. Όποιος ζητά να λειτουργεί κατά παράβαση των όρων, δεν συμμετέχει, δεν εγγράφεται - ο Νίκος σου το είπε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο, κι εσύ ωστόσο επιμένεις πως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν "παραθυράκια"... Ακαταλαβίστικη επιμονή μα την αλήθεια, η συμμετοχή σε ένα φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίζεται από την εγωκεντρική διάθεση του καθένα, αλλά από την συλλογιστική ωφέλεια που μπορεί να προκύψει μέσα από τις διάφορες συζητήσεις...

Τέλος η επισήμανση σου για τον "βασικό συμμετέχοντα", είναι αδιανόητη μια και μόνο σαν άποψη να την θέσει κανείς , ακυρώνει αυτόματα οποιαδήποτε έννοια ισότιμου διαλόγου....

----------


## whitecandle

> αστείο είναι που επιμένεις σε κάτι που είναι αντίθετο σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση.
> και ιν ρίαλ λάιφ αν πεις κάτι , δν σημαίνει πως επειδή το μετάνοιωσες , αυτοί που το άκουσαν το ξεχάσανε κιόλας.
> λάιτ, οι συζητήσεις έτσι γίνονται.
> 
> το ότι έγινε κάποτε μια κουβέντα και το πράγμα ξέφυγε, δν σημαίνει πως μειώνει εσένα.
> κάλλιστα μπορεί να μειώνει και τους συνομιλητές σου.
> άσε να κρίνει ο καθένας ποιος δεν φοράει παρωπίδες και ποιος όχι.
> δες το και από αυτή την άποψη.


Λοιπόν, πρώτον εσύ ποιός είσαι, ο συνήγορος της Σοφίας; Δεύτερον, αυτό είναι αστείο κατα τη γνώμη σου, για μένα δεν είναι αυτό αστείο αλλά το άλλο που είπα. Γιατί είναι αντίθετο αυτό σε μία δημόσια συζήτηση; Θα πάθουν τίποτα όλοι ή απλά θέλουν να κουτσομπολέψουν αν έχει πει στοιχεία του το μέλος που θέλει να σβηστούν ή να διαβάσουν τα θέματα του άλλου;
Όσο για τη ρίαλ λάιφ, το λες μια φορά, δεν μπαίνουν μετά επισκέπτες και μέλη που δεν είχαν διαβάσει αυτό που είπες και να το μαθαίνουν κι αυτοί. Οπότε μην συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Αυτό περι κρίση αμφιβάλλω πολύ. Συνήθως μετράει η κακία, οπότε αυτός που επιτίθεται έχει τα ηνία. Και αυτό για τις παρωπίδες, αν ήταν υποννοούμενο για μένα, καλύτερα να μην το έλεγες. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό τώρα; Και δεν σε κρίνω, συνεπώς μην με κρίνεις και άδικα μάλιστα.

----------


## whitecandle

> Lbp, μην επιμένεις σε κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο..
> Τα γραπτά πρέπει να μένουν (scripta manent) , απλά γιατί το φόρουμ δεν είναι τσιφλίκι κανενός. Σου το είπε ο Νίκος , σου το είπαν όλα τα άλλα μέλη, μπορείς να τροποποιήσεις τα μηνύματα σου, ωστόσο το να ζητάς να διαγραφούν ολόκληρα θέματα γιατί πιστεύεις πως "φωτογραφίζεσαι" σε κάποια απ' αυτά είναι ανήκουστο, μια και τα φόρουμ οφείλουν την ύπαρξη τους στα γραπτά που υπάρχουν κι όχι σε εκείνα που δεν υπάρχουν...
> Π.χ. αν στο θέμα "οι παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου χ" που άνοιξες - υποθετικά πάντα μιλώντας - αναπτύσσεται μια συζήτηση στην οποία διατηρείς την αίσθηση πως δεν είναι προς όφελος σου να συνεχιστεί το θέμα, δεν μπορείς να παραγνωρίσεις ούτε την συμμετοχή εκείνων που διατύπωσαν την άποψη τους, πολύ δε περισσότερο να θεωρείς κτήμα σου την συζήτηση όντας θεματοθέτρια. Αν γινόταν να διαγράφονται θέματα κατά το δοκούν, ποια πιστεύεις πως θα ήταν η ωφελιμιστική δύναμη του φόρουμ , όταν τα μέλη που ενδιαφέρονταν για τις παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου χ, είτε πόσταραν είτε όχι, αντιληφθούν ξαφνικά πως δεν μπορούν να αποκομίσουν κανένα απολύτως χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα μια και το θέμα, διαγράφηκε ξαφνικά από την θεματοθέτρια για λόγους που αφορούσαν την ίδια ?
> 
> Πρέπει να κατανοήσεις πως η κοινοκτημοσύνη των ιδεών είναι θέσφατο από την στιγμή που διατυπώνονται σε ένα δημόσιο διάλογο, με την ίδια λογική που σε μια ανοιχτή συζήτηση in real life - όπως νομίζω σου επισήμανε και η άρκτος αν δεν κάνω λάθος - δεν μπορείς να λες και να ξελές... Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις όταν διαλέγεσαι με έναν, όταν μιλάς σε παραπάνω από έναν δεν μπορείς να ακυρώσεις την μαρτυρία τους. Άλλωστε σ' ένα δημόσιο διάλογο, η τακτική του λέω και ξελέω είναι ηθικά μη αποδεκτή..
> 
> Οι όροι σ' ένα φόρουμ δεν μπαίνουν για να μην τηρούνται. Όποιος ζητά να λειτουργεί κατά παράβαση των όρων, δεν συμμετέχει, δεν εγγράφεται - ο Νίκος σου το είπε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο, κι εσύ ωστόσο επιμένεις πως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν "παραθυράκια"... Ακαταλαβίστικη επιμονή μα την αλήθεια, η συμμετοχή σε ένα φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίζεται από την εγωκεντρική διάθεση του καθένα, αλλά από την συλλογιστική ωφέλεια που μπορεί να προκύψει μέσα από τις διάφορες συζητήσεις...
> 
> Τέλος η επισήμανση σου για τον "βασικό συμμετέχοντα", είναι αδιανόητη μια και μόνο σαν άποψη να την θέσει κανείς , ακυρώνει αυτόματα οποιαδήποτε έννοια ισότιμου διαλόγου....


Ωραία μας τα λες. Ελπίζω να είσαι ικανοποιημένος που κάνεις το "δάσκαλο". Αν τα πάρω με τη σειρά όμως, το ότι δεν είναι το τσιφλίκι κανενός το φόρουμ, το εξήγησα, πάνω από όλα είναι τα δικαιώματα του κάθε ανθρώπου, τα οποία τα παραβλέπεις τελείως. Δεν μου το είπαν όλα τα μέλη ξέρεις. Το ότι το είπαν 3-4 άτομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν και δίκιο. Γιατί είναι ανήκουστο δεν το αιτιολόγησες σωστά, αφού φυσικά δεν είναι ανήκουστο. Στο μυαλό σου είναι.
Αυτό με τη θεματοθέτρια δεν έχεις καθόλου δίκιο. Πρώτον γιατί όλοι όσοι ανοίγουν ένα θέμα συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είναι δικό τους, δηλαδή άμα ξεφύγει η κουβέντα σε διώχνουν από το θέμα τους, και δεύτερον γιατί αν δεν είχα ανοίξει εγώ το θέμα η θεματοθέτρια, δεν θα υπήρχαν αυτές οι απαντήσεις, άρα από εμένα εξαρτάται το θέμα αποκλειστικά. Μπορεί οι λόγοι που θέλει το άτομο να σβηστούν τα ποστ του ή τα θέματά του να είναι πιο σημαντικοί από την ωφέλεια του φόρουμ, που θα μπορούσε και να μην υπήρχε.
Όσο για την άρκτος, της απάντησα, διάβασέ το. Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει κοινοκτημοσύνη, τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ανήκουν σε αυτόν που έγραψε ένα ποστ. Μπορείς να λες και να ξελες ποιός το λέει ότι δεν μπορείς, ή χούντα; Δεν είπαμε να ακυρώσεις τη μαρτυρία τους, αλλά να μην το διαβάσουν άλλοι. Κατανοητό αυτό; Όσο για την ηθική, τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος, εσύ ήσουν κατά της ηθικής σε άλλα ποστ που σε έχω διαβάσει, αλλά και πάλι, δεν το θεωρώ ανήθικο το να διαγράφεις ποστ. Έλεος.
Οι όροι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι πάντα σωστοί και "ηθικοί" όπως λες άρα, δεν είπα να υπάρχουν παραθυράκια, αυτό από το μυαλό σου το έβγαλες, απλά να τροποποιηθούν οι όροι χρήσης. Αλλιώς τότε φεύγω, αλλά θα ήθελα να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να διαγραφούν και όλα τα μηνύματά μου όπως είναι δίκαιο...
Εγωκεντρική διάθεση είναι να θες να κρατιούνται οι απόψεις σου μόνο και μόνο για να ανεβαίνει η αυτοπεποίηθησή σου ότι έγραψες κάτι, και όχι να θες να σβήσεις τα μηνύματά σου για λόγους που είναι απαραίτητοι. 
Δεν κατάλαβα πως η επισήμανση για το βασικό συμμετέχοντα είναι αδιανόητη και δεν θα θελα να μάθω, γιατί το θεωρώ βλακεία. Από που και ως που μία απλή άποψή μου ακυρώνει αυτόματα οποιαδήποτε έννοια διαλόγου; Ότι θες λες.
Γενικά, στηρίχτηκες στην κακία σου να μου επιτεθείς χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο, και να μου κάνεις τον έξυπνο. Αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ ανήθικο και όχι αυτά που μου λες εμένα, τα ακούω βερεσέ. Θες να μου επιβάλλεις τις απόψεις σου, ενώ εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι να αλλάξουν οι κανόνες. Έλεος μόνο αυτό έχω να πω.

----------


## arktos

> Λοιπόν, πρώτον εσύ ποιός είσαι, ο συνήγορος της Σοφίας; Δεύτερον, αυτό είναι αστείο κατα τη γνώμη σου, για μένα δεν είναι αυτό αστείο αλλά το άλλο που είπα. Γιατί είναι αντίθετο αυτό σε μία δημόσια συζήτηση; Θα πάθουν τίποτα όλοι ή απλά θέλουν να κουτσομπολέψουν αν έχει πει στοιχεία του το μέλος που θέλει να σβηστούν ή να διαβάσουν τα θέματα του άλλου;
> Όσο για τη ρίαλ λάιφ, το λες μια φορά, δεν μπαίνουν μετά επισκέπτες και μέλη που δεν είχαν διαβάσει αυτό που είπες και να το μαθαίνουν κι αυτοί. Οπότε μην συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Αυτό περι κρίση αμφιβάλλω πολύ. Συνήθως μετράει η κακία, οπότε αυτός που επιτίθεται έχει τα ηνία. Και αυτό για τις παρωπίδες, αν ήταν υποννοούμενο για μένα, καλύτερα να μην το έλεγες. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό τώρα; Και δεν σε κρίνω, συνεπώς μην με κρίνεις και άδικα μάλιστα.



ο συνήγορος του πολίτη είμαι.
θα μας απαγορέψεις να έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις?

ο ένας δικηγόρος , ο άλλος δάσκαλος....

α, και πρόσεξα πως άλλαξες υπογραφή.
ρίξε και μια ματιά στην δική μου..

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν είναι απλά ότι έχεις τις ίδιες απόψεις, απλά μου τη λες έντονα λες και σου την είπα εσένα. Όσο για το δάσκαλο, φαίνεται από τον τρόπο γραφής του. Και για την υπογραφή σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ ή ότι δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για σένα. Δεν είμαι θεός να ξέρω τι από τα δύο είναι.

----------


## sabb

Ό,τι πεις...

Ούτε τον "δάσκαλο" θέλω να σου κάνω, ούτε τον έξυπνο, και φυσικά τα περί κακίας κι αναίτιας επίθεσης μου εναντίον σου (!) τα προσπερνάω με χαμόγελο συγκατάβασης...

Τώρα που κάνουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση, φαντάσου να διαγράψεις τα δικά σου ποστς και να μείνουν μετέωρες όλες όσες απόψεις διατύπωσαν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που κατανάλωσαν το χρόνο τους για να συνομιλήσουν μαζί σου, ασύνδετες ιδέες ερριμένες ατάκτως σ' ένα δημόσιο διάλογο που δεν αφορά μόνο εσένα αλλά κι όλους όσους συμμετέχουν. Το φόρουμ δεν είναι πλατφόρμα ιδιωτικής συνομιλίας αλλά δημόσιο βήμα, όπου ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος και υπόλογος για ό,τι λέει. Αυτό δυστυχώς, δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί αλλιώς παρά μόνον με την πρόβλεψη, δηλαδή αποποιείται ευθυνών κανείς αν επιλέξει να μην συμμετέχει σ' ένα φόρουμ - από την στιγμή που θα το κάνει δεν μπορεί να επικαλείται πνευματικά δικαιώματα (!!!!) των όσων λέει κι άρα διαχείριση τους κατά το δοκούν...

Δεν ξέρω αν σου φαίνονται ανόητα τα όσα λέμε, πίστεψε με ωστόσο, η συζήτηση που γίνεται αφορά όλη την κοινότητα και όχι κάποιους από μας... Το να σου λέω πως κάποιες απόψεις σου μου φαίνονται αδιανόητες , δεν σημαίνει πως είναι βλακείες - αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να γράψω...

Υ.Γ. Όταν μιλάς για βασικό συμμετέχοντα στον διάλογο, δεν ακυρώνεις αυτόματα την βαρύτητα συμμετοχής των υπολοίπων ? Που μπερδεύεσαι και δεν μπορείς να το κατανοήσεις ?

----------


## arktos

> Δεν είναι απλά ότι έχεις τις ίδιες απόψεις, απλά μου τη λες έντονα λες και σου την είπα εσένα. Όσο για το δάσκαλο, φαίνεται από τον τρόπο γραφής του. Και για την υπογραφή σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ ή ότι δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για σένα. Δεν είμαι θεός να ξέρω τι από τα δύο είναι.


γιατί νομίζεις πως ο τρόπος που γραφεις εσύ , δν μοιάζει να την λες στον άλλο.
αυτή η ερώτηση δικηγόρος του/ης είσαι μου φαίνεται ανόητη.
δν έχω το δικαίωμα να συμφωνήσω?
το ύφος του σαμπ δεν ξέρω αν εσύ το βρίσκεις δασκαλίστικο, εγώ το βρίσκω μια χαρά.

αυτό που σου είπα για την υπογραφή μου δν στο είπα για να μου δώσεις μια απάντηση.
σκέψου το γενικότερα.
για να μου αρέσει σαν υπογραφή , σημαίνει πως προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να βλέπω τα πράγματα λίγο πιο σφαιρικά.
ό,τι μπορεί κάνει ο καθένας.

----------


## whitecandle

H συγκατάθεση είναι από ότι ξέρω ότι συμφωνείς μαζί μου...
Anyway, να μην λέμε τα ίδια. Άμα διαγράψω αυτά που λέμε τώρα, καταρχάς δεν έχω λόγο, γιατί δεν γράφω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, εκτός και αν μπορούσα να διαγράψω όλο τον λογαριασμό μου που δεν πιστεύω να αμφισβητείς κι αυτό ότι είναι δικαίωμά μου; Αν ναι, η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να επικαλείται πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Θα αλλάξεις και τους νόμους τώρα; Φυσικά και μου φαίνονται ανόητα. Εσένα αν κάποιος σου έβαζε το πιστόλι στο κεφάλι και σου έλεγε ή τα σβήνεις ή σε σκοτώνω δεν θα τα έσβηνες; Μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτοι; Αυτό έλειπε, να τα θεωρείς και βλακείες αυτά που γράφω. Ένα πράγμα δεν έχετε καταλάβει κανείς σας. Τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Ότι είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα κάποιος να θέλει να σβήσει τα μηνύματά του ή και τα θέματά του, ή θέματα που τον αφορούν και έχουν ξεφύγει....
Δεν ακυρώνω τη βαρύτητα συμμετοχής των άλλων, αυτό που λέω είναι ότι επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτόν που θέλει να σβήσει, γιατί αυτός έχει πρόβλημα....Οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, ούτε θα πάθουν κάτι άμα σβηστούν τα μηνύματά τους.

----------


## whitecandle

> γιατί νομίζεις πως ο τρόπος που γραφεις εσύ , δν μοιάζει να την λες στον άλλο.
> αυτή η ερώτηση δικηγόρος του/ης είσαι μου φαίνεται ανόητη.
> δν έχω το δικαίωμα να συμφωνήσω?
> το ύφος του σαμπ δεν ξέρω αν εσύ το βρίσκεις δασκαλίστικο, εγώ το βρίσκω μια χαρά.
> 
> αυτό που σου είπα για την υπογραφή μου δν στο είπα για να μου δώσεις μια απάντηση.
> σκέψου το γενικότερα.
> για να μου αρέσει σαν υπογραφή , σημαίνει πως προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να βλέπω τα πράγματα λίγο πιο σφαιρικά.
> ό,τι μπορεί κάνει ο καθένας.


Γιατί εγώ δεν επιτίθομαι πρώτη. Πρώτα οι άλλοι μου τη λένε, και μετά εγώ απαντάω "σαν να τη λέω".
Γιατί ακριβώς σου φαίνεται ανόητη, αφού όπως σου εξήγησα μου την έλεγες για κάτι που είχα πει σε μία άλλη κοπέλα.
Εσύ μπορείς να το βρίσκεις μια χαρά, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις και δίκιο. Άμα δεν είναι αυτό δασκαλίστικο ποιό είναι; Απλά επειδή διαφωνείς, θες να μου πας κόντρα, ή δεν βλέπεις τι γίνεται, τυφλώνεσαι. 
Σου λέω, δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ισχύει η υπογραφή, δεν είναι θεός αυτός που το πε, ούτε εσύ, και επίσης αν ισχύει για μένα ισχύει και για σένα.

----------


## sabb

Lbp λυπάμαι, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις τη σημασία των λέξεων , ο διάλογος είναι δυστυχώς ατελέσφορος ...

Είπα "συγκατάβαση" που απέχει παρασάγγες από την "συγκατάθεση" που αναφέρεις εσύ και που φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ούτε καν συμφωνώ, αλλά συναινώ...Θεωρώ πως σου διέφυγε η αυτονόητη διαφορά των εννοιών....

Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται "δασκαλίστικο" το ύφος μου, αλλά αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ αν στα πενήντα μου χρόνια, έχω διδαχτεί πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα από την ίδια την ζωή παρά απ' τα πανεπιστήμια ? Δεν γράφω για να σου επιτεθώ, γράφω για να πω την άποψη μου. Δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο, αλλά ίσως να έχω λιγότερες πιθανότητες για το άδικο από τη στιγμή που συμπλέω με όλους όσους καλοπροαίρετα και χωρίς ίχνος αρνητικής διάθεσης, διαφώνησαν με τις απόψεις σου. 

Αν θεωρείς την παρέμβαση μου σαν επίθεση, κάνεις λάθος, γιατί δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως λόγο και αιτία για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο ούτε σε σένα αλλά ούτε και σε κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## arktos

> Γιατί εγώ δεν επιτίθομαι πρώτη. Πρώτα οι άλλοι μου τη λένε, και μετά εγώ απαντάω "σαν να τη λέω".
> Γιατί ακριβώς σου φαίνεται ανόητη, αφού όπως σου εξήγησα μου την έλεγες για κάτι που είχα πει σε μία άλλη κοπέλα.
> Εσύ μπορείς να το βρίσκεις μια χαρά, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις και δίκιο. Άμα δεν είναι αυτό δασκαλίστικο ποιό είναι; Απλά επειδή διαφωνείς, θες να μου πας κόντρα, ή δεν βλέπεις τι γίνεται, τυφλώνεσαι. 
> Σου λέω, δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ισχύει η υπογραφή, δεν είναι θεός αυτός που το πε, ούτε εσύ, και επίσης αν ισχύει για μένα ισχύει και για σένα.


δλδ λάιτ, ό,τι πεις εσύ πρέπει να είναι και το σωστό.
να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι?
πάντα οι άλλοι σου τη λένε?
κόντρα δν έχω καμιά διάθεση να πάω με κανέναν.

σου έγραψα κάτι για την υπογραφή που χρησιμοποιώ.
είναι κάτι από ένα βιβλίο.
ούτε θεός είναι αυτός που το έγραψε, ούτε εγώ.
το γεγονός ότι το χρησιμποποιώ ως υπογραφή , δηλώνει από μόνο του ότι ισχύει και για μένα.
αυτό δν το κατάλαβες?
δν μου τη λες εδώ?

πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω διάλογο μαζί σου.

----------


## whitecandle

> κόντρα δν έχω καμιά διάθεση να πάω με κανέναν.


Ούτε κι εγώ, γι'αυτό το λήγω εδώ. Όσο για το αν έχω πάντα δίκιο, ούτε εγώ είμαι θεός για να ξέρω. Ο καθένας έτσι πιστεύει για τον εαυτό του, αλλά οι άλλοι του λένε άλλα. Anyway, για την υπογραφή σου πάντως επιμένω δεν μπορείς να είσαι θεός για να ξέρεις αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει, τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι ξέρεις, τι να σου πω. Δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι έχει νόημα η συζήτηση.

----------


## whitecandle

> Lbp λυπάμαι, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις τη σημασία των λέξεων , ο διάλογος είναι δυστυχώς ατελέσφορος ...
> 
> Είπα "συγκατάβαση" που απέχει παρασάγγες από την "συγκατάθεση" που αναφέρεις εσύ και που φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ούτε καν συμφωνώ, αλλά συναινώ...Θεωρώ πως σου διέφυγε η αυτονόητη διαφορά των εννοιών....
> 
> Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται "δασκαλίστικο" το ύφος μου, αλλά αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ αν στα πενήντα μου χρόνια, έχω διδαχτεί πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα από την ίδια την ζωή παρά απ' τα πανεπιστήμια ? Δεν γράφω για να σου επιτεθώ, γράφω για να πω την άποψη μου. Δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο, αλλά ίσως να έχω λιγότερες πιθανότητες για το άδικο από τη στιγμή που συμπλέω με όλους όσους καλοπροαίρετα και χωρίς ίχνος αρνητικής διάθεσης, διαφώνησαν με τις απόψεις σου. 
> 
> Αν θεωρείς την παρέμβαση μου σαν επίθεση, κάνεις λάθος, γιατί δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως λόγο και αιτία για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο ούτε σε σένα αλλά ούτε και σε κάποιον άλλον.


Τώρα δεν νομίζω ότι ο διάλογος είναι ατελέσφορος επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ή μπέρδεψα μια λέξη, μάλλον να μου επιτεθείς ήθελες πάλι. Μπορεί να έχεις λιγότερες πιθανότητες, αλλά αυτό δεν λέει κάτι. Μόνο αν μπορούσε να αποδειχτεί ποιός έχει δίκιο θα βλέπαμε, αλλά αυτό φυσικά δεν γίνεται. Γι' αυτό δεν έχεις πουθενά να πατήσεις όπως κι εγώ. Ναι, την θεωρώ σαν επίθεση. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα ότι δεν έχεις αιτία γενικά. Έχεις αιτία για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, επειδή διαφωνείς, και επειδή μπορεί να είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου έτσι, γιατί αυτό απέδειξες. Εγώ δεν σου είχα επιτεθεί πριν, άρα γι'αυτό το λέω. Αλλά θα θελα να το λήξουμε εδώ, δεν έχω χρόνο ούτε όρεξη να απαντάω, και δεν έχει και νόημα, απλά διαφωνούμε.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μία πρώτη γρήγορη τοποθέτηση.Δε θεωρώ την άποψή μου τόσο σημαντική ώστε να θέλω να μείνει αιώνια.Αλληλεπιδρούμε,αντα λλάσουμε απόψεις,δε γράφουμε κάνα γραπτό τεστ για την είσοδό μας στη Nasa.Eννοώ πως παρόλο που έχει συμβεί και σε μένα να έχω συμμετάσχει σε ένα thread με πολλά ποστς όπου μετά το μέλος αποφάσισε να σβήσει ΟΛΑ τα δικά του μηνύματα,με συνέπεια να φαντάζει σα να έχω παραλήρημα και να μιλάω μόνη μου στον εαυτό μου,λολ,όσο και να μου φάνηκε αυτό λίγο γελοίο ως προς τη δική μου εικόνα που αφηνόταν έτσι,δε μου πέρασε δευτερόλεπτο απ'το νου η διάθεση να θιχτώ από την πρωτοβουλία του να τα σβήσει.Κατάλαβα πως η δική του ανάγκη,φόβος,ανασφάλεια το έκαναν να θελήσει να τα διαγράψει.Και το σεβάστηκα το συναίσθημά του.

Βέβαια,από την άλλη,κατανοώ πως σε ένα φόρουμ αυτό δε γίνεται να αφεθεί ανεξέλεγκτο,καθώς θα αρχίσει να θυμίζει βομβαρδισμένο τοπίο με άκυρα threads δώθε κείθε και ασυνάρτητες δομές μονολόγων.Αλλά η μέση λύση υπάρχει,όχι μόνο τα άκρα,άρα όταν συντρέχει σοβαρός λόγος θαρρώ πως θα έπρεπε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα αυτή.Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να καλύπτονται τα "αμφισβητούμενα ως προς την ασφάλεια"μέρη,παρά ολόκληρες "αλυσίδες"με ποστς.Λάθη κάνουμε όλοι.Όπως ανέφερε η λάιτ,το δικαίωμα αναστολής των συνεπειών του λάθους μας είναι θετικό να υπάρχει ως δυνατότητα.Από την άλλη φυσικά και υπάρχει και η προσωπική ευθύνη του τι θα καταθέτουμε σε ένα φόρουμ.Ωστόσο καθώς η ψυχολογία μας δεν είναι στατική,λάθη στην κρίση γίνονται αδιάκοπα.Κι εγώ έχω μετανιώσει πολλές φορές για κάτι που έχω γράψει,που βγήκε αλλιώς απ'ό,τι ήθελα,πιο οτιδήποτε,ή το ξανασκέφτηκα.Αλλά δεν μπορεί να παίρνουμε τα πάντα πίσω,αυτό πάλι οφείλουμε να το γνωρίζουμε.Ίσως όμως μπορούμε να πάρουμε κάποια.

Στο θέμα της ασφάλειας,η πρόταση του Νίκου είναι μία που αξίζει να ακολουθείται.Να τροποποιούνται τα πραγματικά δεδομένα με έξυπνο τρόπο,ώστε και η ουσία να διατηρείται και τα λοιπά αλλαγμένα.

----------


## sabb

Είμαι κακός άνθρωπος - είναι ολοφάνερο άλλωστε...

920 τόσα πόστ στάζουν από δηλητήριο , κακία, είναι μνημεία μισαλλοδοξίας και αποπροσανατολισμού ανθρώπινων ψυχών...
Όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί μου μπαίνει στο στόχαστρο της μνησίκακης φαρέτρας μου και εξοντώνεται αύθις και παραχρήμα, το μίσος μου για όλα τα login που μου εναντιώνονται εξαφανίζει οποιοδήποτε ίχνος καλού θα μπορούσα να διαθέτω...

Και τότε, ο δράκος έβγαλε φτερά και πέταξε πάνω απ' το σάπιο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας...

Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Σε θεωρώ δίκαιο άτομο sabb.Και για μένα,οφείλω να το πω,η άποψή σου έχει βαρύτητα.Όπως και του oboro,που τελευταία έψαξα τα ποστς του και ήταν αποκαλυπτικά για μένα.Και όχι μόνο,αρκετά άλλα άτομα θεωρώ πως με έχουν επηρεάσει οι κατατεθειμένες απόψεις τους ανά καιρούς.Τον Κeep,τον Bolt,etc.Και άλλων η διάθεση,και άλλων η κουλτούρα και άλλων η απλότητα και άλλων η πρωτοτυπία.Γενικά μας επηρεάζουν άτομα σημαντικά για μας,που παρατηρούμε να έχουν ιδιότητες που και για μας είναι καθοριστικές.Αφήνουμε να μας επηρεάζουν,έστω και μεταχρονολογημένα,έστω κι αν εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν το συνειδητοποιούμε,ακριβώς γιατί η άποψή τους μετράει για μας.Οι λεγόμενοι άλλοι σημαντικοί.

Light,έχεις βρει τους άλλους σημαντικούς για σένα;Που η κατάθεση της άποψής τους αποτελεί για σένα ένα είδος μπούσουλα,μία μαγιά που θα επιδράσει στη ζύμωση της τελικής σου άποψης,που θα επέτρεπες να λάβεις υπόψιν σου,ώστε να υπάρξει αυτή η εσωτερική διαδικασία της επεξεργασίας στη σκέψη;Aφήνεις να σε επηρεάζει η άποψη των άλλων,το αντιλαμβάνεσαι πότε γίνεται-αν γίνεται-κάτι τέτοιο;

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει να θέτω τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα στον εαυτό μου.Γιατί άλλαξες γνώμη;Πώς;Με ποια σειρά διαδικασιών έφτασες στην αλλαγή;Θα σε ωφελήσει σε κάτι;Πού πιστεύεις πως θα σε ωφελήσει;Και τέτοια.λολ

----------


## whitecandle

Όχι δεν έχω βρει τους σημαντικούς για μένα. Μόνο για θέματα τα οποία δεν ξέρω ακούω τους άλλους. Όσο το ότι επηρεάζομαι, δεν επηρεάζομαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δηλαδή να αλλάξω γνώμη, αλλά μπορεί πχ αν μου πει κάποιος μια κακία να τη σκέφτομαι όλη τη μέρα και να προστίθεται άλλο ένα τραύμα μέσα μου, δηλαδή με επηρεάζει σε όλη μου τη ζωή.

----------


## RainAndWind

Η αλληλεπίδραση δηλαδή με το περιβάλλον και τους ανθρώπους σε αυτό ίσως να μην επικεντρώνεται στα θετικά αλλά στα αρνητικά της ενδεχόμενα(μία σύγκρουση,μία επίκριση,τέτοια).Τι θα έλεγες να έστρεφες λίγο το φακό σου στα θετικά ώστε τα αρνητικά να άρχιζαν λίγο να ξεθωριάζουν;Εννοώ,δεν είναι κάτι που δεν γίνεται αυτό,είναι μπορετό.Να περάσουμε σε σταδιακή βελτίωση κάποιων στοιχείων της επικοινωνίας μας με το να μετατοπίσουμε λίγο τον τρόπο εστίασής μας στα πράγματα.Να παρατηρούμε περισσότερο τα τυχόν θετικά,να δώσουμε παραπάνω σημασία στο τι μας πάει μπροστά αντί να μας κρατάει πίσω,όλοι δεν επιθυμούμε κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## oboro

Παιδια, στο μενου των απεσταλμενων μηνυματων εχω την εντυπωση πως το εικονιδιο "unread message" δεν λειτουργει. Δεν εμφανιζεται δηλαδη ποτε - τα παντα δειχνουν εδιαβασμενα ε με το που εσταλησαν.

----------


## oboro

Κατι ακομα ψιλοτεχνικο: ασχετα με την πολιτικη διαγραφης μηνυματων απο τους ιδιους τους χρηστες, οταν διαγραφεται το πρωτο ποστ ενος νηματος δε θα επρεπε να αναγραφεται ως πρωτος ποστερ οποιος ετυχε να απαντησει πρωτος... Μου φαινεται πως στα "σημερινα μηνυματα" και στον πινακα του ιδιου του φορουμ εμφανιζεται παντα ως δημιουργος ενος θρεντ ο χρηστης του οποιου το ποστ απλως ειναι πανω-πανω στον σωρο, ασχετως αν το αρχικο ποστ εχει διαγραφει. Το προηγουμενο φορουμ "θυμοταν" και εμφανιζε σωστα τον δημιουργο καποιου θρεντ ακομα και αν το αρχικο ποστ ειχε στο μεταξυ εξαφανιστει.

----------


## whitecandle

> Η αλληλεπίδραση δηλαδή με το περιβάλλον και τους ανθρώπους σε αυτό ίσως να μην επικεντρώνεται στα θετικά αλλά στα αρνητικά της ενδεχόμενα(μία σύγκρουση,μία επίκριση,τέτοια).Τι θα έλεγες να έστρεφες λίγο το φακό σου στα θετικά ώστε τα αρνητικά να άρχιζαν λίγο να ξεθωριάζουν;Εννοώ,δεν είναι κάτι που δεν γίνεται αυτό,είναι μπορετό.Να περάσουμε σε σταδιακή βελτίωση κάποιων στοιχείων της επικοινωνίας μας με το να μετατοπίσουμε λίγο τον τρόπο εστίασής μας στα πράγματα.Να παρατηρούμε περισσότερο τα τυχόν θετικά,να δώσουμε παραπάνω σημασία στο τι μας πάει μπροστά αντί να μας κρατάει πίσω,όλοι δεν επιθυμούμε κάτι τέτοιο;


Όχι Rain, δεν επιθυμώ κάτι τέτοιο, προτιμώ να είμαι ρεαλίστρια και να τα βλέπω όλα. Και φυσικά, τα αρνητικά μου μένουν γιατί είναι πιο πολλά και τα εννοούν, ενώ τα θετικά ίσως δεν τα εννοούν.

----------


## sabb

> Σε θεωρώ δίκαιο άτομο sabb.Και για μένα,οφείλω να το πω,η άποψή σου έχει βαρύτητα.


Αχ βρε Ρέιν...Είδα κι έπαθα να κτίσω τόσα χρόνια στο φόρουμ ένα προφίλ που θα αποπνέει μοχθηρία και κακία, κι έρχεσαι τώρα εσύ να λες όλα τούτα τα καλά για μένα και να μου γκρεμίσεις εν ενί ποστ , το όνειρο της ταύτισης μου με τον Ιζνογκούντ, τον Μαύρο Πιτ, τον κακό Λύκο, τον Τζόκερ ή έστω τον Λεξ Λούθορ...

Γι' αυτό σου το ατόπημα, με αναγκάζεις να πω κάτι που δεν έχω ξαναματαπεί από τότε που πρωτοχτύπησα πληκτρολόγιο σε p/c,
Θα πω....

ΛΟΛ  :Smile: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα , για την ουσία της συζήτησης, να συμφωνήσω κατ' αρχή πως δεν νομίζω πως η διαχείριση θα γυρνούσε την πλάτη σ' ένα αίτημα διαγραφής ενός , δύο άντε τριών μηνυμάτων από κάποιο ενδιαφερόμενο μέλος , αν κι εφ' όσον έκρινε πως πράγματι συντρέχει σοβαρός λόγος για κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι άλλο όμως αυτό κι άλλο να θέλει να αποχωρήσει ένα μέλος και να απαιτεί τη διαγραφή όλων των μηνυμάτων του....Και φυσικά δεν μιλάμε για καμιά 10αριά μηνύματα αλλά για 3318 που έχει αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή η Lbp ..... Το ότι είναι ανέφικτο, το εξήγησε μια χαρά ο Νίκος, γιατί λοιπόν ψάχνουμε να βρούμε "παραθυράκια" να παραβούμε τους όρους χρήσης ? Γιατί δεν κάναμε τον κόπο να τους διαβάσουμε, ούτως ώστε να συμμετέχουμε σε μια κοινότητα ενημερωμένοι ? Νομιμοποιούμαστε να απαιτούμε παράβαση των όρων χρήσης , από την στιγμή που αμελήσαμε να τους κάνουμε εν γνώση μας αποδεκτούς ? 

Έγινε λόγος για πνευματικά δικαιώματα...Μα για ποια πνευματικά δικαιώματα μιλάμε, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στο Ίντερνετ και ότι γράφουμε μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να το κάνει quote, ή copy / paste ή να το αναπαράγει όπως και όποτε θέλει ? Πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν είναι μόνο η πατρότητα αλλά και οι περιορισμοί ή μη της χρήσης τους , αυτό φαντάζομαι ίσως να μην το γνωρίζει η φίλτατη Lbp που μιλάει για πρακτικές χούντας...Να το θέσω αλλιώς : Είναι σαν να είμαστε σ' ένα πάνελ ανοιχτής συζήτησης όπου κρατούνται οπτικοακουστικά πρακτικά κι αφού τελειώσει η συζήτηση να απαιτήσουμε να αφαιρέσουν την φάτσα μας και τη φωνή μας λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ! Είναι ακραίο το παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερα κατανοητή η θέση μου, πως από τη στιγμή που συμμετέχεις υπό όρους σε ένα δημόσιο βήμα συζήτησης, πρέπει ή να τους σεβαστείς ή να μην τους αποδεχτείς ευθύς εξ αρχής κι άρα να μην συμμετέχεις....

Επίτρεψε μου τέλος να διαφωνήσω και με το σκεπτικό σου, πως δεν τρέχει και τίποτε αν διαγραφούν όλα όσα έχεις καταθέσει εσύ η ίδια σ' αυτό το φόρουμ..Ούτε κι εγώ θα είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα , πίστεψε με, δεν είμαι τόσο ματαιόδοξος να θέλω τα γραπτά μου να παραμένουν εσαεί ανέπαφα. Φαντάζομαι πως κι άλλα μέλη , έχουν την ίδια άποψη.... Ωστόσο, αναρωτιέμαι, ποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο σκοπός ενός φόρουμ, αν έλειπαν κομμάτια του παζλ που το συνθέτουν. Αν ο κάθε αναγνώστης, επισκέπτης , χρήστης, δεν θα μπορούσε να αποκομίσει οποιοδήποτε χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα από τις συζητήσεις που έχουν ήδη γίνει, ποιο το νόημα να υπάρχει το φόρουμ ? Θα ήταν ένας μηχανισμός, που δεν θα μπορούσα να τον καταλάβω, αν διαγραφόταν μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα μέρος των μηνυμάτων εκείνων των χρηστών που επικαλούνται..πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα των άλλων μελών όπου συμμετείχε, θα έμεναν έωλα, ακαταλαβίστικα, μετέωρα, δυσνόητα. Ο αναγνώστης, δεν θα έμπαινε καν στο κόπο να καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα τι συμπεραίνεται , έτσι δεν είναι ? Ποιος θα ήθελε , ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ ? 

Την καλήμέρα μου  :Smile:

----------


## arktos

ωπ, τί έγινε 2 μέτρα 2 σταθμά ?
αυτά που λέγαμε χθες νίκο, τα ανατρέπουμε σήμερα ?

----------


## whitecandle

Άκου να σου πω, κύριε Σαμπ, που συνεχίζεις το θέμα ενώ είπαμε να σταματήσει, πρώτον κόφτην ειρωνία, γιατί η κακία σου φαίνεται, δεύτερον απαξιώ να απαντήσω για τη διαγραφή μου από το φόρουμ, είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μου, πολλοί θα το θελαν αυτό. Είπα, η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά αν διαφωνήσετε και σ'αυτό. Τέλος, αν σβηστούν μηνύματά μου, δεν θα είναι δυσανάγνωστο το φόρουμ, όποιος θέλει καταλαβαίνει ότι λείπουν κομμάτια, κανείς δεν είναι χαζός και απλά θα λείπουν οι πληροφορίες του ατόμου που τις έγραψε. Δικαίωμά του. Μην με κάνεις άλλο να γράφω, ίσως δεν απαντήσω την επόμενη φορά, γιατί απαξιώ όχι γιατί δεν θα χω τι να πω, θέλω να φύγω από το κωλοφόρουμ, και το λέω έτσι όχι για το ίδιο το φόρουμ, αλλά επειδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν κι εσένα!!

----------


## sabb

Αγαπητή Lbp,
Θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για το τι θέλεις εσύ να γίνει αλλά για το τι ισχύει και για το τι πρέπει να ισχύει γενικά σ' ένα φόρουμ, εν προκειμένω σε αυτό που επέλεξες να συμμετάσχεις , παραμελώντας να διαβάσεις τους όρους χρήσης και να τους αποδεχτείς ή όχι.
Μου είναι αδιάφορο το αν θέλεις να φύγεις, δεν νομίζω να σε κρατάει κανένας κι αν η διαχείριση αποφασίσει να σου κάνει το χατήρι και να διαγράψει όλα σου τα μηνύματα, δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα μια και η παρέμβαση μου που ατυχώς πήρες στραβά και με κακό μάτι, δεν αφορά εσένα σαν πρόσωπο, αλλά το τι ισχύει και ποια η λογική αυτού που ισχύει...



Κι εν πάσι περιπτώσει , την συζήτηση την κάνω με την Rain & Wind κι όποιον άλλον δεν θα απαξιούσε να μου απαντήσει. Εσύ, αφού απαξιώνεις να μου απαντήσεις , γιατί συνεχίζεις και το κάνεις ?

Η ερώτηση είναι ρητορική και δεν χρήζει απάντησης ...

Thanks for the attention

----------


## Lou!

νομιζω οτι η δυνατοτητα να ξαναδωσεις ενα rep point σε καποιον που ειχες ξαναδωσει στο παρελθον, δεν ανανεωνεται.
καπου ειχε αναφερει ο νικος οτι πρεπει να δωσει κανεις σε 20 διαφορετικα μελη πριν να μπορει να ξαναδωσει στον ιδιο.
εγω μετρησα οτι εχω δωσει σε 24 (τουλαχιστον) κ θυμαμαι οτι ο bolt πρεπει να ηταν ο πρωτος κ δεν μπορω να του ξαναδωσω rep point.

----------


## Winston_man_2

Εγω ΘΕΛΩ ΑΒΑΤΑΡΣ. Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν έχει. Όλα τα φορουμς εχουν. Ενταξει πριν την αναβαθμιση που ηταν πιο "λιτο" περιβαλλον, αλλα τωρα γιατι οχι??

----------


## ioannis2

Συγχαρητήρια στο φόρουμ. Τόσο ατο αναβαθμισμένο όσο και στο προηγούμενο.
Εδώ γίνεται αληθινό έργο στήριξης. Εδώ βρίσκει κανείς απαντήσεις σε θέματα που τον βασανίζουν, μέσα από τα προσωπικά βιώματα του κεθενός. Εδώ στηρίζεις και στηρίζεσαι.
Παίρνεις απαντήσεις που μπορεί να μη τις ξέρουν ούτε οι ψυχολόγοι. 
Κάλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Lou!

πραγματι κοβονται μνμ.

αλλο ενα παρ εδω: http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...94%CE%99%CE%91

----------


## oboro

Μου εχει λειψει το πεδιο της "Διαθεσης" κατη απ' τα username μας... Θα το ξαναδουμε?

----------


## NikosD.

> Εγω ΘΕΛΩ ΑΒΑΤΑΡΣ. Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν έχει. Όλα τα φορουμς εχουν. Ενταξει πριν την αναβαθμιση που ηταν πιο "λιτο" περιβαλλον, αλλα τωρα γιατι οχι??


για τον ίδιο λόγο... με πριν!




> πραγματι κοβονται μνμ.
> 
> αλλο ενα παρ εδω: http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...94%CE%99%CE%91


Το έχουμε συζητήσει πολύ αυτό, αλλά κανείς στην ομάδα μας δεν μπορεί να αναπαράγει αυτο το πρόβλημα!
Φαίνεται να μην συμβαίνει σε όλα τα μέλη. Κάποια φωτογραφία θα μπορούσε να στέιλει κάποιος, στο mail [email protected] ???
Ευχαριστώ.




> Μου εχει λειψει το πεδιο της "Διαθεσης" κατη απ' τα username μας... Θα το ξαναδουμε?


Επανήλθε σήμερα, για να εμφανιστεί, χρειάζεται να έχει συμπληρωθεί στο προφίλ σου.

Ερώτηση: τι άλλο πεδίο θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε? 
Πεδία όπως "ενδιαφέροντα", τοποθεσία" και άλλα συναφή, μου φαίνονται ανούσια.
Καμιά πρόταση?

----------


## Boltseed

Κατι που βρηκα αρκετα ενοχλητικο, ειναι το μεγεθος της υπογραφης , το οποιο ειναι υπερβολικα μικρο μιας και το οριο ειναι καπου στους 200 χαρακτηρες καθως και στις 5 γραμμες max, και αμα βαλεις πχ ενα βιντεο youtube, μετρανε ακομα και τα forum tags [yοutube] πχ σαν ξεχωριστοι χαρακτηρες, δηλαδη με λιγα λογια.. πρεπει να κοβουμε , ραβουμε συνεχεια.

Μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για αυτο? Αν οχι να γινει παλι unlimited το οριο, τουλαχιστον να το αυξησουμε πχ στους 1000 χαρακτηρες και στις 10 γραμμες ξερω γω.

?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Η ειδοποιηση με email για προσωπικα μηνυματα δεν ισχυει; Πριν απο λιγο ειχα ενα αλλα δεν μου ηρθε ποτε email.

Σε οτι αφορα τα κομμενα μηνυματα και επειδη ειδα το παραδειγμα που ποσταρατε μηπως εχει να κανει με τα κεφαλαια;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Eπισης αν και δεν διαβασα τι ακριβως προβλημα υπαρχει με την διαγραφη των μηνυματων θα μπορουσε οταν καποιος θελει να διαγραψει το μηνυμα του να εμφανιζεται στην θεση του ΄΄το μηνυμα διαγραφηκε απο τον χρηστη'' και να τελειωνει εκει το θεμα

----------


## soft

Γραφεις κατι ,και χτυπα ο γειτονας την πορτα κκαι μιλας και λιγο παραπανω .
Οτι εχεις γραψει πριν δεν υπαρχουν γιατι δεν εισαι Log in
Poso χρονο εχουμε ??
Για να ξερουμε ποσο θα μιλαμε στον γειτονα  :Smile:

----------


## John11

> Ερώτηση: τι άλλο πεδίο θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε? 
> Πεδία όπως "ενδιαφέροντα", τοποθεσία" και άλλα συναφή, μου φαίνονται ανούσια.
> Καμιά πρόταση?


Male/Female.

----------


## Arsi

Μου συμβαίνει σε μνμ που γράφ ω η αποκοπή των λέξεων πχ σαν αυτό που έκανα συνειδητά στη λέξη 'γράφω'.Νομίζω,νομίζω όμως,αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι το είδα κι αλλού.Και σε προσωπικό μνμ μου έτυχε ένα γράμμα να αντικαθιστάται από ένα τετραγωνάκι.

----------


## Χάιντι

Καλορίζικο το νέο φόρουμ και από μένα!!!

Και να ρώτησω αφού στο νέο φόρουμ μπορούν να γράφουν και αυτοί που έχουν διαγραφεί ή έχουν πάρει κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια κλπ γιατί η λίστα με τους διαγραμμένους δεν έχει σβηστεί?  :Smile: 


Επίσης μπορώ να ρωτήσω την υπογραφή μου πώς μπορώ να την αλλάξω? :Big Grin:

----------


## Lou!

μαλλον γιατι ο νικος ξεχασε να κανει ban εκ νεου τους μπαναρισμενους!

----------


## oboro

> μαλλον γιατι ο νικος ξεχασε να κανει ban εκ νεου τους μπαναρισμενους!


Λολ... τι ειναι παλι τουτο? Αμνησια-αμνηστια???

----------


## oboro

Τελος παντων αν θελετε να το φτιαξετε αλλιως σε ανυποπτο χρονο θα 'ναι σαν να ανοιγει η κρυπτη των Ghostbusters ενα πραμα...

----------


## Χάιντι

Εδώ που τα λέμε εγώ δεν είχα συμπληρώσει τα τελευταία 5 κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια όμως!

Οπότε σύμφωνα με το παλιό σύστημα δεν έπρεπε να πάρω ΜΠΑΝ!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Χάιντι

> Τελος παντων αν θελετε να το φτιαξετε αλλιως σε ανυποπτο χρονο θα 'ναι σαν να ανοιγει η κρυπτη των Ghostbusters ενα πραμα...


Μωρέ τι μας λές εξυπνάκια!!!

----------


## keep_walking

testing testing

----------


## oboro

κοφτινγκ κοφτινγκ =Ρ



Σχετικα με το δυσεπιλυτο τεχνικο προβλημα των κομμενων μηνυματων... Οσοι εχετε κομμενα μηνυματα, αν δοκιμασετε να κανετε edit το ποστ εμφανιζεται το κειμενο ολοκληρο στη φορμα διορθωσης η λειπει κι απο εκει το κομματι?

Γιατι αν εμφανιζεται εκει ολοκληρο, τοτε πιστευω ψιλοσωζεται το πραγμα. Αν θελετε δοκιμαστε και πειτε μου (*γκουχ*γειασουRain*γκουχ* =Ρ)

----------


## oboro

Επισης θα ηταν χρησιμο ισως αν κανατε ενα εικονικο meeting τα θυματα του ΣΑΚ (Συνδρομο Αιφνιδιας Καταχωρησης) για να ανταλλαξετε πληροφοριες - αν μεταξυ σας βρειτε καποιο κοινο χαρακτηριστικο στις περιπτωσεις σας που εχει να κανει με το ποσταρισμα (απο το ποιον browser χρησιμοποιειτε μεχρι και ποιους συνδυασμους πληκτρων) αυτο μπορει να βοηθησει τους τεχνικους να αναπαραγαγουν και να εντοπισουν το προβλημα. Μια σκεψη...

----------


## RainAndWind

*Γεια σου ομπ*
*δε σου ξαναμιλάω ομπ*

λολ

Δεν είμαι η μόνη που της γίνεται,αποενοχοποιήθηκα.Lo u,το διαβάζεις ελπίζω αυτό,χαχααα

Ob,ναι,όταν κάνω έντιτ μου το παρουσιάζει ολόκληρο,μετά το έντιτ για λίγο φαίνεται σε μένα ολόκληρο επίσης,όταν κάνω logout όμως και ξαναμπώ στο ίδιο θρεντ,εξακολουθεί να είναι κομμένο.

----------


## oboro

> *Γεια σου ομπ*
> *δε σου ξαναμιλάω ομπ*


=(





> Δεν είμαι η μόνη που της γίνεται,αποενοχοποιήθηκα.Lo u,το διαβάζεις ελπίζω αυτό,χαχααα


Βρε ναι εννοειται, τι σε πιανουν τα ενοχικα σου!! Εδω κοτζαμ νοσολογικη οντοτητα βγαλαμε. Hδη ψαχνουν και το εμβολιο =Ρ

----------


## oboro

Ε αφου εμφανιζεται λοιπον ολοκληρο στο edit, μπορειτε οι πληγεντες να δοκιμασετε το εξης: Καθε φορα που ποσταρετε και σας βγαινει κομμενο το μηνυμα, πατε στο edit και κανετε copy απο το σημειο του σπασιματος και μετα. Υστερα φευγετε απο το edit χωρις να αλλαξετε τιποτε, και στελνετε το επιλεγμενο κειμενο σαν ανεξαρτητο ποστ, ισως με κοτσαρισμενη μια ενδειξη πως "συνεχιζεται απο το προηγουμενο". Για παλιοτερα ποστ σας που σημερα εμφανιζονται κομμενα, οποτε εχουν μεσολαβησει καταχωρησεις αλλων, μπορειτε να κανετε το ιδιο με πριν, βαζοντας ομως το επιλεγμενο/αντεγραμμενο κειμενο σε απαντηση με κουοτ στην καταχωρηση σας που ειχε κοπει. Το τελευταιο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, απλως αποκαθιστα σε ενα βαθμο τη συνεχεια των λεγομενων σας.

----------


## Boltseed

με τα pm τι γινεται, οεο?

οταν στελνω κατι δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα μετα, ουτε στα send ουτε αλλου,

αλλα ο παραληπτης το λαμβανει ομως..!

Μεχρι στιγμης μονο 2 pm μου μπορω να δω που εχω στειλει. και δε θυμαμαι πως το εκανα αυτο!!

----------


## keep_walking

Περιεργο μου φαινεται...εμενα τα δειχνει ολα οσα εχω στειλει για κοιτασ την επιλογη Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default

----------


## Boltseed

Αγεια σου!

Αυτο ηταν!


Θενκ γιου!

----------


## Lou!

να υπενθυμισω οτι σε εμενα τουλαχιστον δεν αναναιωνεται η δυνατοτητα να ξαναδωσω ρεπ ποιντ σε μελος που εχω δωσει στο παρελθον, κ εχω δωσει σιγουρα σε πανω απο 20 ατομα!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Lou!

:Smile: α, ωραια! απο οτι ειδα, φτιαχτηκε αυτο με τα ρεπ ποιντς!

ευχαριστω! :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Στο άλιενς thread μου έφαγε το μήνυμα-πάλι!
Ajax,τα κάνει αόρατα!λολ
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το φτιάξει,γιατί εγώ δεν.

Όσο για τα rep points,σε μένα όχι μόνο δε λειτουργεί,αλλά παρατήρησα και το εξής.Σε κάποιο πολύ παλιό θρεντ που διάβαζα ένα μέλος που όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ δεν είναι στο φόρουμ,είχε ρεπ πόιντς αρκετά.Πώς γίνεται?Αφού δε συμμετέχει?Νομίζω Kassi λεγόταν.Απλά μία απορία,δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζεται,πάντως έχει θέματα κι αυτός ο τομέας.Και κάνει διάφορα ακόμη και στα κείμενα που ποστάρονται ολόκληρα,κάτι τετραγωνάκια κενά,χωρισμοί λέξεων από κενά,κάτι ρόμβοι δώθε κείθε με κάτι ερωτηματικά,τέτοια.Και σε υπογραφές ακόμη μελών έχω προσέξει κάτι τρελά,όσοι είχαν μεγάλες(λολ πώς ακούγεται),τότε τους τις μεταφράζει σε κάτι ακαταλαβίστικα.Το έχει δει άλλος?

----------


## oboro

> Ajax,τα κάνει αόρατα!λολ
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το φτιάξει,γιατί εγώ δεν.


Ο Aeon καταφερε να αποκαταστησει ενα μηνυμα της δωρας προχτες, αλλα δεν καταλαβα αν μπορει να το επαναλαβει για καθε ποστ που εχει κοπει η αν το καθενα εχει τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του.

Να παρει... Λες να προκειται για εξωγηινους παλι? Λογικα κι αυτοι "ειδικοι χαρακτηρες" θα ειναι :givesup:

----------


## oboro

Αυτο το 'Archives' αληθεια τι ειναι? Τις προαλλες ακολουθησα ενα λινκ προς καποιο νημα και μου εμφανιστηκε σαν μερος αυτων των 'Archives'... Η εμφανιση της σελιδας ηταν επισης τελειως αλλαγμενη, σαν απο αλλο φορουμ.

----------


## Aeon

> Στο άλιενς thread μου έφαγε το μήνυμα-πάλι!
> Ajax,τα κάνει αόρατα!λολ
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το φτιάξει,γιατί εγώ δεν.


Καλημέρα,

Το διόρθωσα. Δοκίμασες να πατήσεις το edit, να μην αλλάξεις τίποτα, και απλά να καταχωρίσεις τις αλλαγές... και δεν έπιασε;

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι Αeon,το έκανα.Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν πιάνει.Υπήρχαν και ελάχιστες που δούλεψε έτσι όπως το έγραψες.Καλό ξημέρωμα. :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Ισως να υπαρχει ενας τροπος για καθε διαφορετικη περιπτωση... Μπορει καποια μηνυματα να θελουν διαγραφη καποιων στοιχειων συγκεκριμενων. Η Αρση ανεφερε τους ρομβους ας πουμε, οτι μερικες φορες πρεπει να διαγραφονται. Νομιζω οτι γενικα χρειαζεται πειραματισμος ωστε να βγουν καμποσες εναλλακτικες που να καλυπτουν αν γινεται ολες τις περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Boltseed

Αυτο το ρεπουτεσιον σιστεμ πρεπει να φτιαχτει..!

Θελω τοσες φορες να κανω λαικ σε ποστς και δε με αφηνει λεγοντας μου οτι πρεπει να ξαναδωσω ρεπ κτλ





http://www.conceptart.org/forums/sho...76&postcount=1

κατω δεξια απο το ποστ εχει ενα "thanks" , το δικο μας "ευχαριστω" δηλαδη.

Οσα ατομα κανουν thanks , βγαινουν κατω απο το ποστ.
Εμεις μπορουμε να το κανουμε και πιο ανωνυμα αμα ειναι. Απλα να δειχνει πχ τον αριθμο ατομων και οχι τα ατομα




Επισης , στα δεξια του "αβαταρ" του καθε χρηστη υπαρχει αυτο 
Thanks: 2,451
Thanked 8,954 Times in 2,691 Posts

δηλαδη ποσα thanks εχει δωσει, και ποσα του εχουν δωσει.
Αυτη η πληροφορια ομως μπορει να παει και μεσα στο προφιλ του καθε χρηστη και να του δινει δικαιωμα αν θελει να εμφανιζεται ή οχι μαλιστα.



Προτεινω να μπει κατι τετοιο, απλο και πρακτικο που σιγουρα υπαρχει σαν ετοιμο προγραμματιστικα και για το συγκεκριμενο φορα.



Αν το ευχαριστω σαν λεξη δεν ταιριαζει μπορει πολυ απλα να μπει ενα εικονιδιο με εναν σηκωμενο αντιχειρα. Αν και το ευχαριστω ειναι ωραια λεξη μιας και προσδιοριζει αμεσα το νοημα του reputation system, δεν ειναι δηλαδη ενα απλο "like" που κανεις τυχαναρπαστα οπως στο faKebook.



απλα καποιες σκορπιες προτασεις.

----------


## iberis

> Θελω τοσες φορες να κανω λαικ σε ποστς και δε με αφηνει λεγοντας μου οτι πρεπει να ξαναδωσω ρεπ κτλ


Που τα βρήκες όλα αυτά βρε θηρίο??:Ρ
Εγώ ακόμη δεν έχω εγκλιματιστεί στο νέο φόρουμ!

----------


## Lou!

απο οτι ειδα σημερα εγινε η μεταφραση του φορουμ στα ελληνικα!

λοιπον αυτο το notifications που υπηρχε μεταφραστηκε σε σημειωσεις!!!

προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει.

θα προτεινα το *ειδοποιησεις*

----------


## iberis

> προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει.
> θα προτεινα το *ειδοποιησεις*


Κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα η δύναμη της φήμης μου να είναι 10.  :Smile: 
Πολύ ιδιότροποι έχουμε γίνει:Ρ
Ο NikosD θα μετανιώσει την ώρα και την στιγμή που έγινε η αναβάθμιση!

----------


## Lou!

κοιτα εγω το προτεινα σαν βελτιωση. αν θεωρηθει οτι ειμαστε μια κοινοτητα κ συνεργαζομαστε για ενα καλυτερο φορουμ.

δεν το προτεινα σαν προσωπικο καπριτσιο*. νομιζω οτι το σημειωσεις πραγματικα δεν κολλαει. απο εκει κ περα ο νικος ας κανει ο,τι θελει.

(*πχ εμενα μ αρεσαν καλυτερα τα αγγλικα του φορουμ. δεν προτεινα να μεινει στα αγγλικα, αυτο θα ηταν προσωπικο μου καπριτσιο.)

----------


## Boltseed

Παντως σοβαρα, εχουμε γινει πολυ γκρινιαρηδες τελευταια..!

----------


## Lou!

επανερχομαι:

γκουχ γκουχ με καλη διαθεση παντα!

μολις τωρα μου προεκυψε το εξης θεμα καθως εδωσα ενα ρεπ ποιντ σε ενα προσωπο κ ηθελα να το διαβασει κιολας! κ συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να εντοπισουμε μονοι μας σε ποια ποστ εχουμε παρει τα όποια ρεπ ποιντ εχουμε παρει!

δεν υπαρχει καμια ειδοποιηση συγκεκριμενη "πηρες ρεπ ποιντ στο ταδε ποστ/απο τον ταδε". κλικαροντας ενα τυχαιο αστερακι φημης σου λεει, οτι εχω πχ συνολικα 20 ρεπ ποιντ κ οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεν πηρε ρεπ ποιντ.

εγω δεν εχω ιδεα ας πουμε για ποια μνμ εχω παρει ρεπ ποιντ (κ φυσικα ουτε απο ποιον). θα πρεπει να κατσω να κλικαρω ενα-ενα ολα μου τα μνμ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NikosD.

Καλησπέρα.
Την μετάφραση την βρήκαμε έτοιμη, είναι προσφορά από άλλη ιστοσελίδα που χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο λογισμικό.Προφανώς θα χρειαστούν αρκετές τροποποιήσεις.
πχ. η φράση "δύναμη της φήμης" μου φαίνεται.. επιεικώς απαράδεκτη.
Κάποια πράγματα ωστόσο, προχωρούν αργά μετά την αναβάθμιση. 
Υπομονή....

ΥΓ. Μπορεί κάποιος που αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με τα κομμένα μηνύματα, να ελέγξει μήπως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε?
ΥΓ2. Το σύστημα με τα reps νομίζω θα αφαιρεθεί πλήρως και θα αντικατασταθεί από άλλο, πιο ταιριαστό με αυτό που υπάρχει στη σκέψη μας. Νομίζω κάποιος ανέφερε παραπάνω κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Γιατί δίπλα από το νικ του ΚΕΝΟ γράφει "αποχωρήσας"?

----------


## keep_walking

Οτι θελεις βαζεις απο τις επιλογες του καινουριου φoρουμ ...ακομα στο senior member εχεις μεινει?

Boooriiiiiiiiiiiing :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οτι θελεις βαζεις απο τις επιλογες του καινουριου φoρουμ ...ακομα στο senior member εχεις μεινει?
> 
> Boooriiiiiiiiiiiing



Θελω και γω να γράψω κάτι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

ιχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι

----------


## Lou!

τα smileys παιρνουν ρεπο πολυ τακτικα η ειναι ιδεα μου? :Confused: 

πολλες φορες δεν μου εμφανιζονται! :Frown:

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι, το ίδιο παρατήρησα κι εγώ. Σπάνια τα βλέπω. Ένα άλλο που σε κάποιο νήμα είχε συμβεί και στην me_vs_myself, χτες συνέβη και σε μένα. Μετά από απάντηση με quote να σου φάει οτιδήποτε είχες γράψει από κάτω. Κανένας άλλος που να του συνέβη?
Lou,κάνω αυτό που έγραψες με τα στρινγκ, τα αποφεύγω, λολ.
Δουλεύει.

----------


## Lou!

"Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες."

αυτη η επιλογη πως σας φαινεται?  :Mad:

----------


## Aeon

> "Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες."
> αυτη η επιλογη πως σας φαινεται?


Τέλεια, εσένα;  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

> Τέλεια, εσένα;


α, εμενα παλι μου σπαει τα νευρα! :Cool:

----------


## Lou!

> Lou,κάνω αυτό που έγραψες με τα στρινγκ, τα αποφεύγω, λολ.
> Δουλεύει.


ειδες, ρειν που καταντησαμε να πρεπει να φοραμε της βρακες της γιαγιας μας για να μας εμφανισει ενα μνμ στην οθονη!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχααα,τι να κάνω κι εγώ η καημένη,να,η βράκα μου φτάνει μέχρι το στήθος.και τσιμπάει,είναι και μάλλινη.λολ
Σκελέα θέλω η δύσμοιρη(έτσι δε γράφεται η σκελέα?)

----------


## Boltseed

> "Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 10 χαρακτήρες."
> 
> αυτη η επιλογη πως σας φαινεται?



τουλαχιστον θα αποφευγουμε μηνυματα πρωτου ποστ στυλ


"κλαψ"

με τιτλο "-"

και μετα αφαντος ο θεματοθετης!

----------


## Lou!

η ωρα νομιζω οτι εχει απορρυθμιστει λιγο. αλλη ωρα βγαζει το φορουμ οταν ειναι κανεις logged out κ αλλη οταν ειναι logged in.

βασικα η σωστη ωρα ειναι οταν ειναι κανεις μεσα.

εξω παει μια ωρα μπρος!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keep_walking

> Το forum απαιτεί να περιμένετε 15 δευτερόλεπτα μεταξύ των αναζητήσεων σας. Παρακαλούμε προσπαθήστε ξανά σε 9 δευτερόλεπτα.


Οταν πατας σημερινα μηνυματα και ξαναπατησεις σημερινα μηνυματα πριν περασουν 15 δευτερολεπτα παιρνεις αυτο το εκνευριστικο μηνυμα.
Φανταζομαι θα υπαρχει για να μην υπαρχει φορτος στο σαϊτ αλλα δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα μαις και αν ανοιξεις μια φορα τα σημερινα μηνυματα και πατας ανανεωση ...ανανεωση...ανανεωση στον browser στην ουσια προσεφερεται το
ιδιο πραγμα με το πατας σηερινα μηνυματα...σημερινα μηνυματα...σημερινα μηνυματα , χωρις να υπαρχει ο περιορισμος των 15.
Οποτε ουσιαστικα απλως σου σπαει λιγο τα...το μηνυμα αυτο λολ.
Ισως καλο ηταν να αφαιρεθει.

----------


## keep_walking

Ή μηπως η ανανεωση δεν υποβαλλει το ιδιο ερωτημα προς την βαση και κανω λαθος?

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sea...searchid=44947

Εκανα μετα απο λιγο σημερινα μυνηματα και πηγε 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sea...searchid=44949

Χεχε δινει αυξοντα αριθμο στις αναζητησεις με σημερινα μηνυματα...

----------


## keep_walking

τεστ...τεστ...τεστ

----------


## keep_walking

Οκ προφανως υπαρχει η παραμετρος δωσε τις τελευταιες 24 ωρες τα μηνυματα και καθε φορα που κανεις "σημερινα μηνυματα" , υποβαλλεις αυτο το ερωτημα ανανεωμενο με την καινουρια ωρα.

Ενω με την ανανεωση , σου δειχνει στο προηγουμενο ερωτημα σου , μια ανανεωση εαν αλλαξε κατι στην σελιδα που εχει ηδη παρουσιαστει.

Στην χρηση απο τον χρηστη δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικη διαφορα...εκτος εαν δεν τα λεω σωστα.

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιταξα λιγο τις επιλογες αναζητησης και εχει να βρεις τα μηνυματα βασει ημερομηνιας και μπορεις να βαλεις πχ να βρεις τα μηνυματα τα χθεσινα (στην ουσια το ιδιο με τα σημερινα!!!! ασχετο) και μετα απο μια εβδομαδα κλπ κλπ.
Μπορεις δηλαδη να του πεις δειξε τα μηνυματα της τελευταιας εβδομαδας και αρχισε να δειχνεις το νεωτερο.
Μιας και ειναι ευκολα παραμετροποιησιμος ο χρονος απο οτι καταλαβα και του λες δειξε τα μηνυματα τελευταιες 24 ή τελευταιες 48 ή τελευταιες 72 με φθινουσα σειρα κλπ κλπ , θα μπορουσε να μεταφερθει εξολοκληρου αυτο το ερωτημα αναζητησης
σε ενα κουτακι που να λεει δειξε τα τελευταια των χψζ ημερων σε φθινουσα σειρα , οπως ηταν στο παλιο φορουμ (νοσταλγω τα παλια τι να κανουμε:P).
Οχι οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο αλλα ειναι μαλλον ευκολο και προσθετει λειτουργικοτητα. (χεχε σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε)

----------


## arktos

> η ωρα νομιζω οτι εχει απορρυθμιστει λιγο. αλλη ωρα βγαζει το φορουμ οταν ειναι κανεις logged out κ αλλη οταν ειναι logged in.
> 
> βασικα η σωστη ωρα ειναι οταν ειναι κανεις μεσα.
> 
> εξω παει μια ωρα μπρος!!!



λου , σε ποια χώρα βρίσκεσαι?


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

lol, ελλαδα ειμαι, αλλα μπορει να εχω βαλει λαθος τις ρυθμισεις!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καλοριζικο και απο μενα...πολλα φιλια σε ολους!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> η ωρα νομιζω οτι εχει απορρυθμιστει λιγο. αλλη ωρα βγαζει το φορουμ οταν ειναι κανεις logged out κ αλλη οταν ειναι logged in.
> 
> βασικα η σωστη ωρα ειναι οταν ειναι κανεις μεσα.
> 
> εξω παει μια ωρα μπρος!!!


Καλησπέρα  :Smile: 

Και σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό! 
Είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε εμείς από τις ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## Empneustns

Παλια εκανες διαγραφη μηνυματος μεσα σε 3 μερες νομιζω,τωρα δεν γινεται διαγραφη;

----------


## keep_walking

Εχω ενα προβληματακι...μου βγαζει πανω δεξια στο σημειωσεις...αιτηματα ενταξης στις δημοσιες ομαδες σας.
Προφανως υπονοει το group που εχω φτιαξει...με παει στο group αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω κανενα αιτημα και δεν μπορω να βγαλω και τη σημειωση αυτη.

Ποιος μου εκανε αιτημα και πως θα το δω?:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

please...ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος.... :Frown: 
υπάρχει τρόπος να αποθηκεύσω κάπου τα υ2υ μου για να αδειάσει ο φάκελος χωρίς να τα χάσω?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> please...ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος....
> υπάρχει τρόπος να αποθηκεύσω κάπου τα υ2υ μου για να αδειάσει ο φάκελος χωρίς να τα χάσω?


κι εγώ το έψαχνα αυτό..
Έφτιαξα ένα άλλο φάκελο για να κρατήσω εκεί μερικά, αλλά και πάλι μετράνε μέσα στο όριο των 50.

Μπορείς να διαλέξεις όσα θέλεις να κρατήσεις, να τα ξεχωρήσεις σε νέο folder και να αδειάσεις μετά το inbox σου, 
ή να διαγράφεις ένα ένα ξεχωριστά τα μηνύματα, ή τελικά να τα αντιγράψεις σε αρχείο word και να τα αποθηκεύσεις στο pc σου. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

ο κακο ειναι πως τα θελω αυτουσια..... :Frown: .....

----------


## Remedy

υπαρχει τροπος να αποκλειεις καποιον απο το να σου στελνει υ2υ, να διαβαζεις ομως κανονικα τα δημοσια μηνυματα του στο φορουμ?
νομιζω οτι οταν μπλοκαρεις καποιον, δεν βλεπεις ουτε τα μηνυματα

----------


## soft

μμμ!!!! ρεμ  :Smile: 
και δικια μου ερωτηση ,ετσι ειναι δε βλεπεις τα δημοσια .Υπαρχει τροπος ??

----------


## oboro

Λοιπον πηγα να κανω εντιτ την υπογραφη μου, ωστε να ειναι λιγοτερο σεντονι (3 γραμμες απο 5 που ειναι τωρα). Παρ' ολα αυτα δεν με αφηνει, γιατι τοσο η παλια οσο και η νεα βερσιον ξεπερνα το οριο των 200 χαρακτηρων που εχει τεθει. Βεβαια, φαινεται πως αυτο δεν εμποδισε την αυτουσια μεταφορα της υπογραφης μου απο το παλιο φορουμ! =Ρ Προσωπικα οι 200 χαρακτηρες μου φαινονται πολυ λιγοι. Για να δειτε τι εννοω, δοκιμαστε να βαλετε μια υπογραφη 200 χαρακτηρων να δειτε ποσο μικρη φανταζει μπροστα στο τεραστιο και ευρυτατο table που πλαισωνει το καθε ποστ... Αλλο να θετουμε ενα οριο ωστε να αποφευγονται οι υπογραφες-σεντονια κι αλλο να επιβαλλεται προτιμηση για μικρες και μονο υπογραφες, που δεν πιανουν ουτε μιση σειρα ενος κανονικου ποστ σε συγκριση. Εκτος κι αν αυτο θελετε φυσικα.

Αν παλι διαφωνειτε οι διαχειριστες, ας μου κανετε εντιτ την υπογραφη μιας και εγω δεν εχω το κουραγιο, το ψυχολογικο σθενος και το gumption να την σβησω =Ρ

----------


## RainAndWind

Χαχαα, gumption! LOL
Κι εγώ θέλω να βάλω μεγαλύτερη υπογραφή, στο μέγεθος των μισών απάντων του Σεφέρη, αλλά προσπαθώ να περάσω ένα μινιμαλίστικ ανιμαλίστικ στυλάκι στην καθόλου μίνιμαλ περσόνα μου. Δεν τα καταφέρνω καλά πάλι, ε? muax

Το δικό μου ερώτημα για σήμερα, όταν δεν μπορώ να στείλω σε κάποιο μέλος u2u, είναι το δικό μου χαρτοφυλάκιο γεμάτο ή το δικό του/ ή και τα δύο -ακόμη χειρότερα? Kαι πώς θα το ξέρω αυτό?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

Ασε... Πηραμε την υπογραφη μας λαθος. Αμ πως θα αλλαξουμε ειναι το θεμα.


Οσο για το χαρτοφυλακιο, βασικα περιμενεις να δεις ποιες μετοχες θα ανεβουν - οσες ανεβαινουν, ειναι να "φευγουν". Τωρα αν αρχισουν ολες και πεφτουν... Ε τι να κανουμε, ετσι ειναι αυτα. Rules of the game, them's the breaks κλπ.

=0)

----------


## oboro

Α επισης κι εγω θα ηθελα black list ανεξαρτητη απο την ignore (καλοδεχουμενη ασφαλως και η τελευταια, ειναι κατι που ελειπε)

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Το δικό μου ερώτημα για σήμερα, όταν δεν μπορώ να στείλω σε κάποιο μέλος u2u, είναι το δικό μου χαρτοφυλάκιο γεμάτο ή το δικό του/ ή και τα δύο -ακόμη χειρότερα? Kαι πώς θα το ξέρω αυτό?


Rain, 
αν είναι γεμάτο, είτε το δικό σου είτε του παραλήπτη, στο επισημαίνει όταν σου επιστρέφει το μήνυμα. 
Για το δικό σου μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις και μόνη σου από πριν, αφού αναφέρεται ο αριθμός των αποθηκευμένων μηνυμάτων, κάτω χαμηλά στη χρωματιστή μπάρα.

----------


## oboro

Αν του κανει το παπουτσι τοτε ειναι το δικο του... τελος.

----------


## brivir23

Καλησπερα.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει σε μηνυμα πληροφοριες για καποιον ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο στη Θεσσαλονικη για ψυχαλαλυτικου τυπου ψυχοθεραπεια,για καταθλιψη.Θελω να αρχισω αλλα δεν ξερω σε ποιον και τι θα συναντησω.Αν καποιος συμβουλευεται καποιον ειδικο,και ειναι ικανοποιημενος,παρακληση να μου στειλει το όνομά του.

----------


## researcher

μπορει αν θελει να μου απαντησει καποιος σε μια απορια


δεν ξερω αν υποθηκε


ειναι η εξης:


τι νοημα εχει η προταση και αποδοχη φιλιας εδω?

τι προσφερει?

επισης ο φιλος που αποδεχεσαι τη φιλια του μπορει να δει προσωπικα σου μηνυματα???

----------


## crazy_diamond

> επισης ο φιλος που αποδεχεσαι τη φιλια του μπορει να δει προσωπικα σου μηνυματα???


καλημέρα  :Smile: 

τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα δεν μπορεί να τα δει κανένας άλλος. 
Μόνο εσύ έχεις πρόσβαση στο inbox σου.

----------


## researcher

ευχαριστω τρελο διαμαντι!!!!

----------


## researcher

στην αρχη σιχαθηκα και φοβηθηκα και δε μου αρεσε καθολου ο νεος τυπος του φορουμ

ελεγα ολο μπλιαχ μπλιαχ και δε θα συμμετεχω 

αλλα τωρα κανενα προβλημα

μη σου πω μ αρεσει και πιο πολυ

----------


## researcher

αν απορριπτω αιτηματα φιλιας ειναι γιατι δεν ξερω την χρησιμοτητα αυτων των αιτηματων


δεν θελω να παρεξηγηθω

αν μου εξηγησει καποιος την χρησιμοτητα

θα το σκεφτω

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Τελικα σε ποσα διαφορετικα ατομα πρεπει να δωσουμε ρεπ για αν μπορεσουμε να ευχαριστησουμε ξανα το ιδιο ατομο? δεκα? 15?

----------


## researcher

ασχετο με το φορουμ αλλα μηπως ξερει κανεις

εναν ιστοτοπο να ανεβαζεις βιντεακια

να τα βλεπεις μονο εσυ που τα ανεβαζεις 

και μονο αυτοι στους οποιους δινεις την διευθυνση

και ολο αυτο δωρεαν?????

----------


## Remedy

βιντεακια απο το υ ΤυΒΕ η απο τον υπολογιστη σου?

----------


## researcher

δικα μου

απο τον υπολογιστη και την μηχανη μου την φωτογραφικη την ψηφιακη

απο του τιουμπ ξερω

----------


## dora-agxos

επειδη δεν θελω να ριξω καντηλια μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως αποκλειω καποιον στα πμ??

----------


## dora-agxos

νομιζω το βρηκα!θα δειξει!

----------


## Remedy

> επειδη δεν θελω να ριξω καντηλια μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως αποκλειω καποιον στα πμ??


ειναι πολυ ευκολο κι αφου το βρηκες, οκ.
το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι το ιδιο ατομο δεν μπορεις να το βλεπεις και στις δημοσιευσεις του στο φορουμ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ υ2υ.ετσι δεν μπορεις να διαβαζεις οτι αλλο γραφει εδω (τα παθηματα με το μανιταρι-εξκαλιμπερ για παραδειγμα. ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ)
ελπιζω να διορθωθει αυτο καποια στιγμη και να μπορει κανεις να αποκλεισει καποιον *μονο* απο τα υ2υ του... (αντμιν????????)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να ρωτήσω κάτι τη διαχείριση? Τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος σου στέλνει αηδιαστικά μνμ με τον κίνδυνο να κάνεις εμετό πρωί-πρώι? 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα τέτοιου είδους μέλος, (που ενοχλεί κατά κόρον κόσμο), να διαγραφεί από το φόρουμ?

----------


## Remedy

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι τη διαχείριση? Τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος σου στέλνει αηδιαστικά μνμ με τον κίνδυνο να κάνεις εμετό πρωί-πρώι? 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα τέτοιου είδους μέλος, (που ενοχλεί κατά κόρον κόσμο), να διαγραφεί από το φόρουμ?


εγω προτεινω να του απαγορευτουν τα υ2υ μπας και ησυχασει τοσος κοσμος.
οτι εχει να πει, να το λεει εδω μεσα κι αν εδω μεσα τα λεει οπως και στα υ2υ, τοτε ας διαγραφει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επειδή όμως αυτό είναι τεχνικά δύνατο, μήπως να βρισκόταν μια λύση? Τον κάνω μπλογκ αλλα με μπερδεύει αυτό στα θέματα και αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία θα δεν θα το κρατήσω για πολύ κλειστο το στόμα μου.

----------


## keep_walking

Εχω δυο αιτηματα ενταξης στις δημοσιες ομαδες μου ...και δεν βλεπω πως τα διαχειριζομαι!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

οκ το βρηκα :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Χθες και σήμερα έκανα επεξεργασία σε ποστ μου και δε φάνηκε ότι τα μνμ ήταν τροποποιημένα από κάτω.
Τώρα, μετά τη δημοσίευση ενός ποστ παρατήρησα πως δε φαίνεται η υπογραφή μου !!!! και εννοείται δε μπήκα καν στο προφίλ μου.
Μετά μπήκα για να δω αν υπάρχει ακόμα εκεί συμπληρωμένη.
Γιατί?????

----------


## Arsi

σ' αυτό το νήμα βγήκε η υπογραφή εντομεταξύ.... !!????

----------


## giannis94

οχι δεν βγηκε η υπογραφη σου εδω

----------


## giannis94

θελουμε οι διαχειριστες να συμμετεχουν πιο ενεργα στο φορουμ, να γραφουν και τιποτα

----------

